# Dear Law Enforcement Official...



## Hick

I wasn't going to say anything, but...

This is it!
Enough!
I'm tired. 
Tired of having to hide. 
Tired of having to worry about you invading my private life and stealing all I own, and all my family owns, in the name of your so called War On Drugs. 
It's time for this damn foolishness to end. Right now...TODAY!! 
Over thirty years of scientific study, and still no credible evidence that cannabis is harmful. Oh, I know what your thinking...
"But, all of the drug training films they showed us at the academy said pot was really bad for America."

Well, Kemosabe...
You've been lied to. 
The lies have been told so often, and by so many, most people blindly accept the government propaganda as gospel. 
Let me set you straight.
I know the negative image of the average cannabis user that the "media" puts out for Mr. and Mrs. Average American to swallow as the truth serves only to perpetuate the blind suppression of one of the most incredible medicinal resources known to man...
But I'll let you in on a little secret...
There is no real 'stereotype' you can affix to users of cannabis. 
I know it makes it easier to do your job thinking that we're all alike, but it is now time for you to face the facts, my misguided and underpaid friend. 
Ready?
My Grandpappy used to say that a mind is a lot like a parachute...
Neither one works worth a damn unless they're open...
So set aside your prejudice for just a moment, and come with me...
Let's meet some of the people you may be forced to arrest when you blindly follow orders that make no sense. 

Say hello to my friend Jon R. Officer. 
Jon is the father of two little girls. 
Jon has a grow room in his basement. 
He grows a little cannabis because his wife is dying of cancer, and it gives her an appetite after her chemo sessions. 
He smokes a little now and then to relieve his severe migraine headaches. 
Jon's never even had a parking ticket!! 
He's the vice-principal of a local high school, and is a part-time firefighter. 
He lives in constant fear that someone will find out about his 'hobby'. 
As an informed, intelligent, reasoning man, Jon doesn't understand why cannabis is not yet legal for med. users. 
Over here is Steve W., Officer
You know what's funny??
Steve doesn't smoke cannabis at all! 
No...really!!! 
Everything he grows is sold for the cost of materials and labor to a private club that provides cannabis for people who are sick and in some cases, dying. 
Why does he do it? 
He lost his wife two years ago to AIDs. 
She got a transfusion that contained the virus when she was given blood after an auto accident. 
Steve's wife used to get her medicinal cannabis from the club...
Until the old grower that had been providing the majority of their supply got arrested, lost his home, his cars, his money, and his freedom. 
Steve stepped in after his wife died because he feels some sense of compassion for people he'll never even meet. 
Boy if you guys bust him...
He sure has it coming!! 
Say hi to Renee G. before she has to rush off to work. 
She has a really big court case this morning, and she's running late. 
Well...there she goes! 
You'd like Renee officer, she thinks you guys have one of the hardest, most thankless jobs out there. 
She thinks that if you spent as much time and energy on solving murders and rapes as you do on the War On Drugs, her job would be much easier. 
Oh, did I mention that Renee is a public defender? 
She grows a little cannabis to ease the pain from severe Arthritis. 
At 34, her hands look like they belong to her 79 yr. old grandmother.....
The cannabis makes it much more bearable on the days she can't even button her blouse. The cannabis works far better than all of the 'legal' drugs her doctor kept giving her. 
I suppose I could introduce you to the rest of my good friends, but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone. 
I respect your busy schedule. 
I'll be brief...
The rest of the evil, lazy, shiftless stoners I know include: a Dentist, one of your fellow Officers, (bet you know a couple too...) a Nurse, a Restaurant Owner, a Rabbi, a Soccer Mom, a Small Business Owner, a Crane Operator, a Mailman, (oops, I mean 'Postal Worker') a Graphic Designer, and my youngest brother (who suffers from a rare and deadly disease; scleroderma.) 

Well...
There you have it my courageous crime-fighter...
The whole mangy crew of lawbreakers. 
We've all had it with the War On Drugs. 
Millions of lives ruined...
And for what?? 
If you really want a war on drugs...
Why not start with the two drugs that kill more Americans than all other drugs COMBINED!!
Alcohol and Tobacco. Look at the statistics...
the numbers don't lie. 
Hey, I know you have to earn a living too, but now you know the truth. 
The next cannabis grower or user you arrest may be one of my friends...
So try and remember why you took that oath...
Think back...Remember?? 
To Protect And Serve! 
Remember??!! 
So ask yourselves...
Who are you protecting or serving by jailing someone who has every moral, ethical, spiritual, and constitutional right to use an herbal alternative provided by our Creator to holistically treat their particular ailments? 

If our lying politicians will not end this insanity, then maybe, just maybe...
If you stop arresting people for availing themselves of their real and inalienable right to decide what they put into their bodies, or grow in the privacy of their homes, you can follow the advice of my friend the lawyer and concentrate on real criminals. 
I know you guys like to drop in here occasionally and see what we're up to, so feel free to print up a copy of this and give it to a friend. Break free from your strings, my little puppet, and use your time on the force to make a positive impact on our society by ignoring us cannabis growers and users. 
Go arrest that meth dealer over at the junior high school...
You'll feel better about yourself. 
Shoot that rapist in the nuts...
Club that mugger, drown some sick pedophile...
Hell, throw a murderer from the top of a really tall building...
Then go home and smoke a big, fat joint...
You'll sleep like a baby. I promise. 
Who am I?? 
Nobody special...
A husband and father, a little league coach, a deacon in my church, and someone who smokes a little pot to make life just a little bit more bearable on the days my pain makes me want to take hostages...
Don't you remember me??? 
When you came to my door yesterday taking donations for the P.A.L. charity dinner, I bought four tickets.


----------



## Mutt

Hick said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to say anything, but...
> 
> This is it!
> Enough!
> I'm tired.
> Tired of having to hide.
> Tired of having to worry about you invading my private life and stealing all I own, and all my family owns, in the name of your so called War On Drugs.
> It's time for this damn foolishness to end. Right now...TODAY!!
> Over thirty years of scientific study, and still no credible evidence that cannabis is harmful. Oh, I know what your thinking...
> "But, all of the drug training films they showed us at the academy said pot was really bad for America."
> 
> Well, Kemosabe...
> You've been lied to.
> The lies have been told so often, and by so many, most people blindly accept the government propaganda as gospel.
> Let me set you straight.
> I know the negative image of the average cannabis user that the "media" puts out for Mr. and Mrs. Average American to swallow as the truth serves only to perpetuate the blind suppression of one of the most incredible medicinal resources known to man...
> But I'll let you in on a little secret...
> There is no real 'stereotype' you can affix to users of cannabis.
> I know it makes it easier to do your job thinking that we're all alike, but it is now time for you to face the facts, my misguided and underpaid friend.
> Ready?
> My Grandpappy used to say that a mind is a lot like a parachute...
> Neither one works worth a damn unless they're open...
> So set aside your prejudice for just a moment, and come with me...
> Let's meet some of the people you may be forced to arrest when you blindly follow orders that make no sense.
> 
> Say hello to my friend Jon R. Officer.
> Jon is the father of two little girls.
> Jon has a grow room in his basement.
> He grows a little cannabis because his wife is dying of cancer, and it gives her an appetite after her chemo sessions.
> He smokes a little now and then to relieve his severe migraine headaches.
> Jon's never even had a parking ticket!!
> He's the vice-principal of a local high school, and is a part-time firefighter.
> He lives in constant fear that someone will find out about his 'hobby'.
> As an informed, intelligent, reasoning man, Jon doesn't understand why cannabis is not yet legal for med. users.
> Over here is Steve W., Officer
> You know what's funny??
> Steve doesn't smoke cannabis at all!
> No...really!!!
> Everything he grows is sold for the cost of materials and labor to a private club that provides cannabis for people who are sick and in some cases, dying.
> Why does he do it?
> He lost his wife two years ago to AIDs.
> She got a transfusion that contained the virus when she was given blood after an auto accident.
> Steve's wife used to get her medicinal cannabis from the club...
> Until the old grower that had been providing the majority of their supply got arrested, lost his home, his cars, his money, and his freedom.
> Steve stepped in after his wife died because he feels some sense of compassion for people he'll never even meet.
> Boy if you guys bust him...
> He sure has it coming!!
> Say hi to Renee G. before she has to rush off to work.
> She has a really big court case this morning, and she's running late.
> Well...there she goes!
> You'd like Renee officer, she thinks you guys have one of the hardest, most thankless jobs out there.
> She thinks that if you spent as much time and energy on solving murders and rapes as you do on the War On Drugs, her job would be much easier.
> Oh, did I mention that Renee is a public defender?
> She grows a little cannabis to ease the pain from severe Arthritis.
> At 34, her hands look like they belong to her 79 yr. old grandmother.....
> The cannabis makes it much more bearable on the days she can't even button her blouse. The cannabis works far better than all of the 'legal' drugs her doctor kept giving her.
> I suppose I could introduce you to the rest of my good friends, but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone.
> I respect your busy schedule.
> I'll be brief...
> The rest of the evil, lazy, shiftless stoners I know include: a Dentist, one of your fellow Officers, (bet you know a couple too...) a Nurse, a Restaurant Owner, a Rabbi, a Soccer Mom, a Small Business Owner, a Crane Operator, a Mailman, (oops, I mean 'Postal Worker') a Graphic Designer, and my youngest brother (who suffers from a rare and deadly disease; scleroderma.)
> 
> Well...
> There you have it my courageous crime-fighter...
> The whole mangy crew of lawbreakers.
> We've all had it with the War On Drugs.
> Millions of lives ruined...
> And for what??
> If you really want a war on drugs...
> Why not start with the two drugs that kill more Americans than all other drugs COMBINED!!
> Alcohol and Tobacco. Look at the statistics...
> the numbers don't lie.
> Hey, I know you have to earn a living too, but now you know the truth.
> The next cannabis grower or user you arrest may be one of my friends...
> So try and remember why you took that oath...
> Think back...Remember??
> To Protect And Serve!
> Remember??!!
> So ask yourselves...
> Who are you protecting or serving by jailing someone who has every moral, ethical, spiritual, and constitutional right to use an herbal alternative provided by our Creator to holistically treat their particular ailments?
> 
> If our lying politicians will not end this insanity, then maybe, just maybe...
> If you stop arresting people for availing themselves of their real and inalienable right to decide what they put into their bodies, or grow in the privacy of their homes, you can follow the advice of my friend the lawyer and concentrate on real criminals.
> I know you guys like to drop in here occasionally and see what we're up to, so feel free to print up a copy of this and give it to a friend. Break free from your strings, my little puppet, and use your time on the force to make a positive impact on our society by ignoring us cannabis growers and users.
> Go arrest that meth dealer over at the junior high school...
> You'll feel better about yourself.
> Shoot that rapist in the nuts...
> Club that mugger, drown some sick pedophile...
> Hell, throw a murderer from the top of a really tall building...
> Then go home and smoke a big, fat joint...
> You'll sleep like a baby. I promise.
> Who am I??
> Nobody special...
> A husband and father, a little league coach, a deacon in my church, and someone who smokes a little pot to make life just a little bit more bearable on the days my pain makes me want to take hostages...
> Don't you remember me???
> When you came to my door yesterday taking donations for the P.A.L. charity dinner, I bought four tickets.


 
I am a husband and father as well. I run my own business and pay my taxes without a hitch or a *****. I smoke a bowl a night to help me sleep. My only other alternative is valium or something. Well anything that has addictive by it or permanent organ damage. I tend not to trust. Oh by the way I contribute $100/yr. for the widows of Officials killed in the line of duty(forgot the actual name, they ask I give). I do not even have a felony record. and not a speeding ticket in 7 yrs. Do my children a favor and leave us alone and bust that meth dealer poisoning the kids. We are not the ones peddling poison. (unlike my quack doctor that will give me what ever pill I ask for legally).


----------



## skunk

i am also a little leauge baseball coach and a assistant football coach and married with 5 children and a disabled vet of the united states army infantry division 11 bravo.also a light engine mechanic in divison charlie246. i have been disabled for 10 years now and the only thing that doctors push on me is oxycotin you ever tryed it ? well i got news for you it gives me a sickning high upset stomach  and makes me very mean to my wife and kids.not only that i have been off of them for about 4 years because i lost them 1 day and looked all over for them in same place all day long and the next day i was spanking the hell out of my kids for not looking for them as hard as i was .then i broke down and cryed myself for doing it .so i said nomore . i did end up finding them in my old rain coat i wore to bow hunt a few days later when it rained again. but why would anyone want to be so addictive to a prescribed medicine they would do that to there kids . i am not that person and dont wanna be ever. the addictiveness of a prescribed narcotic like that should be banned.


----------



## bigDbudhead

I am sick and tired of this insanity myself. I am a father of two kids, house in the 'burbs, and work in high tech. I am college educated and headed to grad shcool. Ive never been to jail a day in my life and am a USMC vet. I enjoy weed immensly. It beats drinking any day with no liver damage or hangovers. It's great to fire up a fat one and relax on the weekend or enjoy some with good freinds. I have a 3.88 gpa and am the class leader. Don't tell me how bad weed is for me, or how it will hinder my potential.  Just about every paper I wrote was written when I was stoned, and some of my papers are used as class room teaching aides. Quit messing with decent hard working people and go after some real criminals !


----------



## GreenDayGirl

I am a suburban housewife mother of two boys, I go to Little League practice and all of the "mom" things I'm supposed to. My own "moral" parents know and accept it why does everyone who doesn't smoke seem to be the most opinionated about the evils of being a pot smoker. My ex-husband drinks like a fish, had more DUI's than I can count, never has money for child support but always call to say he's sorry from a bar, dares to look down his nose at me and tell me I'm a bad parent? Who the hell decided to let a bunch of close minded right wing MF's choose what we do behind closed doors! If smoking makes me a bad parent I'd hate to see what they call unfit!


----------



## bigDbudhead

I'm with you all the way, GreenDay ! It's a shame that we have to stay hidden away from the rest of society just because we enjoy pot. Some of us stress because we fear the bladder cops will come for us on our jobs, some because members of our church may find out. We are mothers and fathers, workers and public servants, doctors, lawyers, and policeman. In short, we smokers come from every walk of life. Contrary to the propaganda, most of us aren't lazy, nor are we uneducated or progressing on to hard drugs. Don't even get me going on that "gateway drug" crap. The one thing that we can all learn and take to heart is that weed will never go away ! There are too many of us who enjoy it for that to ever happen. You can get it anywhere if you bother to look hard enough, and you would be surprised to learn just how many smokers there are out there and who they are. Some are right next to you at church on Sundays, some are working right alongside you Monday through Friday. We aren't going away. It's a shame that the paranoia we have to live with in some cases keeps us isolated from one another. We have to live a certain way in front of others and reserve our enjoyment for private time so that in some cases we don't even know who our fellow tokers may be. But be that as it may, we go on because we refuse to let the small-minded few dictate to us. These so-called "decent members of society" will just have to live with us. Party on and don't stress ! Twist up another fatty !


----------



## GreenDayGirl

bigDbudhead said:
			
		

> I'm with you all the way, GreenDay ! It's a shame that we have to stay hidden away from the rest of society just because we enjoy pot. Some of us stress because we fear the bladder cops will come for us on our jobs, some because members of our church may find out. We are mothers and fathers, workers and public servants, doctors, lawyers, and policeman. In short, we smokers come from every walk of life. Contrary to the propaganda, most of us aren't lazy, nor are we uneducated or progressing on to hard drugs. Don't even get me going on that "gateway drug" crap. The one thing that we can all learn and take to heart is that weed will never go away ! There are too many of us who enjoy it for that to ever happen. You can get it anywhere if you bother to look hard enough, and you would be surprised to learn just how many smokers there are out there and who they are. Some are right next to you at church on Sundays, some are working right alongside you Monday through Friday. We aren't going away. It's a shame that the paranoia we have to live with in some cases keeps us isolated from one another. We have to live a certain way in front of others and reserve our enjoyment for private time so that in some cases we don't even know who our fellow tokers may be. But be that as it may, we go on because we refuse to let the small-minded few dictate to us. These so-called "decent members of society" will just have to live with us. Party on and don't stress ! Twist up another fatty !


I agree with the "gateway drug" crap, I don't even drink anymore..haven't for about three years now...not because I had a problem with it but because I grew tired of being around others that did. As for other drugs, hell I'm, 38 years old I've tried and enjoyed a few in my day..but all that was before I had kids. Gateway...Hmmh. But "weed" has been has always been my friend. Besides the less people who know you smoke, means the less weed you have to share with the hanger on-ers. I'm sure you know a few. Most people wouldn't know the difference since I'm stoned most of the time anyhow.Good for me! By the way, your Dear Law Enforcement  really tells the truth, very inspiring!


----------



## souljalemon

You sound like a cool kind of guy I am bascally like you come home from work and school and roll a big fat joint with my girlfriend and sit in my living room eat takeout and smoke some weed its the only way that I ever relax I have been smoking it for nearly 12 years I turn 27 in a couple weeks and plan on getting stoned you are right any Damn cops want to check up go ahead fear of being caught you ain't going to catch me cause I live ina no cop zone So go ahead and print this and show it to your cop friends who probaly smoke more than I do anybody else want to check up like NIDA go ahead you Fuckers! 





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to say anything, but...
> 
> This is it!
> Enough!
> I'm tired.
> Tired of having to hide.
> Tired of having to worry about you invading my private life and stealing all I own, and all my family owns, in the name of your so called War On Drugs.
> It's time for this damn foolishness to end. Right now...TODAY!!
> Over thirty years of scientific study, and still no credible evidence that cannabis is harmful. Oh, I know what your thinking...
> "But, all of the drug training films they showed us at the academy said pot was really bad for America."
> 
> Well, Kemosabe...
> You've been lied to.
> The lies have been told so often, and by so many, most people blindly accept the government propaganda as gospel.
> Let me set you straight.
> I know the negative image of the average cannabis user that the "media" puts out for Mr. and Mrs. Average American to swallow as the truth serves only to perpetuate the blind suppression of one of the most incredible medicinal resources known to man...
> But I'll let you in on a little secret...
> There is no real 'stereotype' you can affix to users of cannabis.
> I know it makes it easier to do your job thinking that we're all alike, but it is now time for you to face the facts, my misguided and underpaid friend.
> Ready?
> My Grandpappy used to say that a mind is a lot like a parachute...
> Neither one works worth a damn unless they're open...
> So set aside your prejudice for just a moment, and come with me...
> Let's meet some of the people you may be forced to arrest when you blindly follow orders that make no sense.
> 
> Say hello to my friend Jon R. Officer.
> Jon is the father of two little girls.
> Jon has a grow room in his basement.
> He grows a little cannabis because his wife is dying of cancer, and it gives her an appetite after her chemo sessions.
> He smokes a little now and then to relieve his severe migraine headaches.
> Jon's never even had a parking ticket!!
> He's the vice-principal of a local high school, and is a part-time firefighter.
> He lives in constant fear that someone will find out about his 'hobby'.
> As an informed, intelligent, reasoning man, Jon doesn't understand why cannabis is not yet legal for med. users.
> Over here is Steve W., Officer
> You know what's funny??
> Steve doesn't smoke cannabis at all!
> No...really!!!
> Everything he grows is sold for the cost of materials and labor to a private club that provides cannabis for people who are sick and in some cases, dying.
> Why does he do it?
> He lost his wife two years ago to AIDs.
> She got a transfusion that contained the virus when she was given blood after an auto accident.
> Steve's wife used to get her medicinal cannabis from the club...
> Until the old grower that had been providing the majority of their supply got arrested, lost his home, his cars, his money, and his freedom.
> Steve stepped in after his wife died because he feels some sense of compassion for people he'll never even meet.
> Boy if you guys bust him...
> He sure has it coming!!
> Say hi to Renee G. before she has to rush off to work.
> She has a really big court case this morning, and she's running late.
> Well...there she goes!
> You'd like Renee officer, she thinks you guys have one of the hardest, most thankless jobs out there.
> She thinks that if you spent as much time and energy on solving murders and rapes as you do on the War On Drugs, her job would be much easier.
> Oh, did I mention that Renee is a public defender?
> She grows a little cannabis to ease the pain from severe Arthritis.
> At 34, her hands look like they belong to her 79 yr. old grandmother.....
> The cannabis makes it much more bearable on the days she can't even button her blouse. The cannabis works far better than all of the 'legal' drugs her doctor kept giving her.
> I suppose I could introduce you to the rest of my good friends, but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone.
> I respect your busy schedule.
> I'll be brief...
> The rest of the evil, lazy, shiftless stoners I know include: a Dentist, one of your fellow Officers, (bet you know a couple too...) a Nurse, a Restaurant Owner, a Rabbi, a Soccer Mom, a Small Business Owner, a Crane Operator, a Mailman, (oops, I mean 'Postal Worker') a Graphic Designer, and my youngest brother (who suffers from a rare and deadly disease; scleroderma.)
> 
> Well...
> There you have it my courageous crime-fighter...
> The whole mangy crew of lawbreakers.
> We've all had it with the War On Drugs.
> Millions of lives ruined...
> And for what??
> If you really want a war on drugs...
> Why not start with the two drugs that kill more Americans than all other drugs COMBINED!!
> Alcohol and Tobacco. Look at the statistics...
> the numbers don't lie.
> Hey, I know you have to earn a living too, but now you know the truth.
> The next cannabis grower or user you arrest may be one of my friends...
> So try and remember why you took that oath...
> Think back...Remember??
> To Protect And Serve!
> Remember??!!
> So ask yourselves...
> Who are you protecting or serving by jailing someone who has every moral, ethical, spiritual, and constitutional right to use an herbal alternative provided by our Creator to holistically treat their particular ailments?
> 
> If our lying politicians will not end this insanity, then maybe, just maybe...
> If you stop arresting people for availing themselves of their real and inalienable right to decide what they put into their bodies, or grow in the privacy of their homes, you can follow the advice of my friend the lawyer and concentrate on real criminals.
> I know you guys like to drop in here occasionally and see what we're up to, so feel free to print up a copy of this and give it to a friend. Break free from your strings, my little puppet, and use your time on the force to make a positive impact on our society by ignoring us cannabis growers and users.
> Go arrest that meth dealer over at the junior high school...
> You'll feel better about yourself.
> Shoot that rapist in the nuts...
> Club that mugger, drown some sick pedophile...
> Hell, throw a murderer from the top of a really tall building...
> Then go home and smoke a big, fat joint...
> You'll sleep like a baby. I promise.
> Who am I??
> Nobody special...
> A husband and father, a little league coach, a deacon in my church, and someone who smokes a little pot to make life just a little bit more bearable on the days my pain makes me want to take hostages...
> Don't you remember me???
> When you came to my door yesterday taking donations for the P.A.L. charity dinner, I bought four tickets.


----------



## megaS13

Great Read. I'll Pass That Parachute Line Down To My Kids One Day.


----------



## Inmediusre

I'm a 19 year old college student.  I have no other reason to smoke pot besides the fact I like to.  I don't give it to little kids, I don't do it before work or school.  I'm sick and tired of trying to hide it.  There is literally no scientific reason to keep it as criminilized as it is.  I can't tell you the steps I go through just to make sure it's hidden in my car when ever I have it with me.  It's pure paranoia and fear.  I drive the speedlimit, haven't ever gotten a ticket, I pay my taxes, I donate what little money I have to the Salvation Army, I don't lie, cheat, or steal.  I'm just a guy who likes to smoke pot.  I'm tired of feeling like some sort of bum or slacker, or a bad worthless person in society just because I smoke pot.  

I refuse to conform to laws which have no reason to be laws.  Laws are here to protect people.  Attention all officers and government personal: I'm smart enough to make my own decisions, I don't need you to chose what I can and cannot do with regards to myself, ESPECIALLY since I'm harming no body in the process, and according to scientific studies, I'm not even hurting myself.


----------



## Twister no.1

i live in north london quit a ruff place and i think marijuana should be legal it causing more problems being illigle than it would legal, for one you wouldent have youngsters smoking it at the end of your road, also it should be especily legalist for disabled people like paraplegics poeple that need to smoke to relax them, it doesent do anyharm what so ever.


----------



## Devilweed

Very heartning and inspiring.  I used to see kids who smoked cause they thought they were cool, and went on a winding path to nowhere.  Those kids needed PARENTS, not a jail cell.  My dad works a a forensic phycologist and would regularly see such kids who get themselves into all sorts of the wrong places and paths in life.  And naturally marijuana is blamed.  These kids who needed parent figures in their lives, were instead given up on and thrown in jail the second they were caught doing anything wrong.  Instead of blaming harmless drugs we need to focus on the main issues of our education system and poverty.   Sorry that got a bit off topic.

The second tradgedy that the "War on Drugs" causes is those straight A' ( used to be ME!) kids who smoke a little pot for whatever reason.  THen these kids with bright promising futures get shattered when johnny law comes and arrests them.  Then for doing nothing wrong or harmful, their life is severly changed.  They become barred from jobs, Financial aid, and many other promising things in life.  Its sad how our government devotes so much time and money to ruining perfectly smart promising peoples lives.
By the by, how can you have a "War on Drugs..."   I mean can they surrender or what?  Do we prop up a corrupt government??  What if we lose, are we now a Nation under drugs??  ITS ABSURD!  same with the idea of a "War on Terror."  YOu cant fight a concept.


----------



## Rambo4104

> but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone.


 

drop that, and this would be very inspirational.


----------



## tHEaNIMICnEEDLE

great read, 

Im a med user in Cali and this morning I have to wake up and find myself an attorney.

last month my medical bag with all my bud ( 1 gram at the time) and some parphenelia, including a scale, was taken from me in a search and seziure- me being suspicous because it was late at night and i was sitting in my car listening to music. 
well after being arrested for "intent to sell" and my stash taken out of my trunk, i was let out on 20,000 bail. The officer told me what i was being charged for and i asked if he was kidding, im a med user with a gram of bud and 38 bucks in my pocket, and he told me it "must have been a slow night" for buisness.  
I really think things need to change, I never have been arrested or had any run-ins with the law. I consider myself a good citizen, and this really shouldnt happen to good people.

Sigh, anyone know any good lawyers?


----------



## Rambo4104

Well, thats the american government for you, use false facts to distort the truth.


----------



## Rambo4104

> right wing MF's choose what we do behind closed doors




(edit) selective memory at work, your probably (edit) sarah brady lover, (edit) made it illegal to carry concealed in california, yet she was found to carry a .38 illegally herself? and wasnt punished? then to change the topic, her and her left wing goons go and deny california the right to defend themselves, even saying things like "a woman who is raped and abused is morally stronger then the woman who shot her attacker and defended herself", whats worse, not being able to get high, or not being able to defend yourself from a terrorist whos proven his intentions are serious, and made it clear he will attack again, and the result will be ten fold that of 9-11?


----------



## Rambo4104

I didnt mean to offend anyone^ i meant to express my feelings of the bull both wongs use to control us, being, illegalizing the safest anysthstectic's, and taking away the modern means of defedning ourselves, i think we should be like switzerland, there government handed out machine guns to everyone over 18, and still encourages its citizens to use and train often with them as much as possible, there crime rate with guns is under 2%, what a coinicedence.


----------



## Hick

...eeeeasy there Rambo..let's not stray too far from the marijuana issue, please. 
We try to curb the political dicussions around here, simply to avoid phrases such as.. "ignorant, uninformed, ".... "tree hugging sarah brady lover,"... "left wing goons"..."dumb *****".  
  Those kinda' words are sure to cross someone, resulting in a more insults, ect. ect. 
  I appreciate your response..but hope you'll try to keep it more closely subject related.

'needle...Sorry to hear your problems. You aren't a "criminal", but must be conveyed as one in order to substantiate their drug war. Check NORML's site for attorneys in your area. The medical issue is a hot topic everywhere it seems, if you are a Medical Card holder in CA, how/why would they arrest you?..It _is_ a state law??..I don't think local laws could possibly "political name" that.  
Best of luck dealing with the system.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

hmmm...."left wing goons". Ok Hic I'll let that one go, but only because I like you.


----------



## Hick

...


----------



## purple_chronic

Hick you really have a good point, im thinking of printing it out and giving it in the middle of the street!!! alot of people think your a drug addict cuz you smoke weed and that aint right,im a person that smokes cuz i have a very bad temper and when i smoke im very kind and happy im another person when im clean but it was a very good read thanxx hick 4 your opinion!!!






			
				tHEaNIMICnEEDLE said:
			
		

> Sigh, anyone know any good lawyers?


 
theres 1 in cali that only takes weed cases they say hes preety good

the web site is the same as the phone # its...

http://www.1800420laws.com


----------



## Rambo4104

Well, some people shouldnt be allowed drugs of any sorts, for example, when 90% of your conversations throughout the day seem to always end up with you describing your last high, or, if all you ever talk about is weed, then its not for you, or your just using it to get attention, and its obviously affected you in a negative way, i can honestly say, ive never met/heard anyone on a perscription medicine sit there all day bragging about how they were so "tired and lazy" on zanax. LOL.


----------



## Ganj

The pills I'm on for my anger problems - Still allow me to get pissed off, not as easily but it still happens and the results, while not as harsh, aren't anything pretty.

Marijuana as it conflicts with my anger problems - Rarely get pissed off, and if I do, I don't dwell on it. I go to another place and relax.

Hmm, not to mention the pills I'm on are addictive and have withadrawal symptoms. But of course, marijuana has that, too, right??

I also have trouble sleeping sometimes at night. Know what puts me right to bed and makes sure I can wake up for whatever I need to wake up early for? That's right, a little green.

I care about other people, look out for other people, want people to be happy. If I had shit loads of money, a lot would be going to charitable foundations, to my friends, and other ways to benefit other people (including to DVDs and CDs to support the artists  )

However, if I'm busted with a gram of pot, it could make it so I could never get a good teaching job (the job I'm trying for), barring completely how hard I work in school or how good my papers and essays are. It would all come down to the fact that I once got caught with a gram of marijuana, which is illegal. And I had that to help my anger issue and help me sleep at night, to wake up early for school!

Unfortunately, it will never be legalized. It's a sad fact.


----------



## CanadianPhatGuy44

For me it relieves migraines, among other things.


----------



## logicalpsycho

i dont smoke for medical purposes but it is like alcohol there isnt really and "logical" expaination to y people may smoke it because every1 has there own views and the own perspectives on it.  I like to smoke at get togethers with friends and we like to chill and have a nice time. i dont theink its a big deal because its not like were reaking havok around town, just simply minding our own buisness chillin and havin a bit of fun.

And also no offence but You were a little bit hipocritical about cops saying:
"I suppose I could introduce you to the rest of my good friends, but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone."
You want people to b seen as a person not an adict and not stereotype just because they smoke pot however, you stereotyped right back saying that line before. So your just as guilty as every cop or some others out there.again i mean no offence


----------



## Smoof One

Heres the deal I'm a college student that plainly enjoys weed. It sykes me out and I really get exicted right before I take that first hit. I have a 3.4 GPA and am a junior in college and consider myself a responsible young adult and a responsible smoker.  I for one am sick of all the stereotypes that people label us under. I mean, if we all got together and colaberated and said, "hey were not going to be "wastes" to society" and chose not to look the part then we'd be in the clear for the most part. But no, theres those people out there that have to ruin it for all, and by this i mean they are stupid, ignorant and just a plain  delinquint.  These are the ratty looking individuals that care for nothing but their next high. these people are the reason the individuals in power cast this profile on "all" smokers of ganj.  If people stopped looking and acting the part of stupid pot heads then i believe we could elieviate the image that has been cast over us.

Its simple really. just how others are oppressed in our society, we are oppressed too. only we can raise above the influence and stereotype to change how people label us.


----------



## afromage5000

the original post of this thread makes me reconsider the way i use this great herb we all enjoy. Hearing about so many med. users troubles makes feel a bit guilty for buying from various shady characters and perpetuating the bad reputation of cannibis users and supliers. I would much rather grow my own and exit the market, taking full responsibility for my vice. Hopefully this will be possible for me soon. Just something for some of yall to think about. Obviously most ppl on here feel similarly or else they wouldnt be here


----------



## GanjaToker

thats great and all but no one has broken down the truth like my man chronic on his thread after i read this i was blown away http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5089


----------



## bismarck

Hey, I am an epileptic with grand-mal seizures. Every time I'm high makes me calm. I don't drink alcohol at all (for 15 years) but I did get pills that don't help me stop the seizures. I take 6 pills a day for 17 years now.......

But I don't get one thing that american goverment is doing? In one hand they prohibited pot not only in America but via WHO to the whole world.
On the other hand USA is sending the youth and pride to other countries miles and miles away to fight for something that goverment thinks is good.
I was watching the documentary called "VIETNAM- The tenthousend day war" and I was shocked when the people start to protest, their own goverment was shooting on their own people becouse they wanted peace. As I remember 4 students died in that shooting. Who would kill his own nation to wage a WAR?

As I view some posts come from soldiers or vets I would like to say I have nothing against the military of any country. I have something against the wrong people in world goverments that are manipulating the truth from pot to waging war.

BTW: The word "WAR" is used a lot: WAR on drugs, WAR on terror, WAR on terrorism, etc...so drugs, terror, terrorism and war are the principles of CHAOS......


----------



## AeroTX

I am a loving husband, a devoted uncle, a securty guard/student, and a former soldier from the United States Army. I have been through a lot with my experiences, and suffer from Post Dramatic Stress Syndrome, along with manic depression (type 2), and didn't even know what cannibus looked like until I was halfway through age 18. If I hadn't known a judge as a friend I would be in Ft. Levenworth because I smoke marijuana. I have morals, I pay my taxes even though a direct tax of the people's wages is unconstitutional according to the 16th amendment. If you want to catch criminals watch for people in your precinct. My 23 year old, beautiful, smart cousin who was on the deans list, a model, a full time employee, and a straight A student (thus the deans list) was murdered by a TX SWAT team. She was the hostage, but they chose to shoot her instead of the criminal (a U.S Marine that was suffering Post Dramatic Stress Syndrome from what the government did to him). The first and Second times I was caught on the road with cannibus the cop that had put me in a holding cell that spoke of smoking pot pulled me over for "following too closely" to a guy doing 25 under the limit put me in cuffs, threatened me and my friends (all ROTC and military), and then took my bag, and let me go. Wonder what they did with my bud because I know there was no report because it's not on my criminal record... there were four cars, so about 7 or 8 cops that saw it. This isn't just one or two officers. Thank you, Hick for your words of wisdom!


----------



## blondewannabe33

I have to add my 2 cents here.  when I was 28, I was told that i had hit the genetic lottery with a kidney disease that killed my dad.(he was put in a nursing home at 28 from the same disease.  it's called alports and it used to be assumed that it was a male only genetic disease.  now they know better.  The doc's told me that anything that i take WILL shut my kidneys down...even advil/aleve.  I sometimes get severe pain that before i found this out, i took 12 advil in one day and did not touch it.  My hubbie has nerve damage from an old injury to his neck that causes stroke like symptoms...prescribed meds do not touch his either(2 oxys, 2hydros, stuff for nausea, and 2 beers).  I am a firm believer that drugs will not be tolerated(that is supposedly what caused my dad's nursing home stay(lsd) so weed is as far as I will ever go.  the disease i have affects only 1 out of every 250,000 people, and females are even rarer.  There is no cure, the only thing they can do is wait for them to fail, and then if i'm not as bad as my dad was, do a kidney transplant.  (which i am also now uninsurable).  So does this make me and my hubbie criminals?  bad thing is, my son found our stash a few weeks back and flushed it thinking he was doing the right thing.  we of course had to get more. anyways, there's my 2 cents and why i'm doing it. my motto live life to the fullest, and be nice to everyone, no matter what it costs you....also, back where i'm originally from, the local judges(3) and 2 local attorneys got busted for possession with intent to sell in a neighboring county.  No charges were ever filed.


----------



## blondewannabe33

p.s. i too, pay taxes, never got a speeding ticket, let alone anything else, restarting my own business, try to hire people who otherwise have trouble getting jobs(homeless shelters/women from abuse whelters, etc.) people who really need to work to get back on their feet with a good job.  I have even cleaned out my cabinets to give my employees food so they can eat until they get paid.  plus have went the extra mile to help find them housing, when they didn't know where to start.  bjust like my motto.


----------



## hedgehog

as long as they keep it illeagle they can make money off busts and then overcharge patients and insurance companys for a prescrip. its all money for them and all expences for us. Just the way they want it.


----------



## hedgehog

Smoof One said:
			
		

> Heres the deal I'm a college student that plainly enjoys weed. It sykes me out and I really get exicted right before I take that first hit. I have a 3.4 GPA and am a junior in college and consider myself a responsible young adult and a responsible smoker. I for one am sick of all the stereotypes that people label us under. I mean, if we all got together and colaberated and said, "hey were not going to be "wastes" to society" and chose not to look the part then we'd be in the clear for the most part. But no, theres those people out there that have to ruin it for all, and by this i mean they are stupid, ignorant and just a plain delinquint. These are the ratty looking individuals that care for nothing but their next high. these people are the reason the individuals in power cast this profile on "all" smokers of ganj. If people stopped looking and acting the part of stupid pot heads then i believe we could elieviate the image that has been cast over us.
> 
> Its simple really. just how others are oppressed in our society, we are oppressed too. only we can raise above the influence and stereotype to change how people label us.


 its not the people that gave it a bad image its our government, just like they did during prohibition on alcohol, is alcohol bad like pot? in the publics eyes? not as long as the government gets the taxes on it and dont forget the sin tax, once they figure out how to control and tax it to will be widely accepted by all.


----------



## Elephant Man

I could not say that any better than Hick did, unfortunately because of the law, we will most likely never meet, but I hope he would consider me a freind also.

I have been an operating engineer for over ten years now, never been arrested, never failed a drug test, never had an on the job accident - till 3 months ago when I injured my back and neck.  After about a month of various nausating, mind altering prescription drugs, I lost 20 lbs. and sank into a 'loss of will' sort of depression, literally not wanting to move and satisfied to just wither away and die .  I have no family but luckily my freinds finally stepped in and took me from my home and helped me see what was happening.  I have experimented a little when younger with various substances, I won't lie, but nothing prepared me for the poison that my doctor threw at me like candy.  Thanks to my freinds for intervening and showing me the natural way to combat my pain.  I had to actually ween myself off of the pills, and in the mean time my freinds cleaned my house, fed me, encouraged me that my life was not over.

I have started a grow, just for me, and other than doing anything I can for my freinds, I will never give or sell any to anyone.

Now I just have to live in fear that one of those jails I helped build could become my home.

Mr. Officer, do you know what an LD50 is?  It is the dose that has been determined to be lethal to 50% of the test population.  Go to this site and tell me where the killers are, acetaminophen is in nearly every pharmaceutical these days.
http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/health/psychoactives_ld50s.shtml


----------



## laylow6988

I am going to print out your entire speech Hick. And I am going to go right up to City Hall and tape it to the front door. And I am going to post them all over my community. I really think my city has the potential to raise the issue. I want people to see this, and maybe be effected. I understand that all it takes for it to be legal is enough of us to stand up. But I also understand the risk. I am almost to the point that I quit smoking. Yeah, then I can donate my time to the cause without worry. And maybe be rewarded with legalization. But damn, in the last 6 years I have only been able to smoke for 2. I wanna enjoy my life, have fun, and be prosperous just like any hard working American. I am a father and an uncle that is very close to the kids. Go get that _dipstick_ going 100MPH down the street that my lil girl plays on. Go get that _pea brain__ on the corner peddleing crack. I pay my taxes, I am serving my country as I speak. I have been shot at, mortard, suicide bombed, and RPG'd. I am lucky to be alive, along with many of my friends. Have I not earned the right to do what I want if it don't have a negative impact on anyone else?

P.S. I am thinking of becoming a cop... lol_


----------



## medicore

I am a father of three and was an electrician before I became too ill to work.  I go to church every sunday and have a wonderful relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ.
I have had Crohn's disease now for five years.  I have had every prescription under the sun for pain, infections and inflammation.  Nothing worked, it just prolonged my illness and gave me even worse side effects.  I started on a natural diet along with probiotics, and cannabis.  I have been off antibiotics now for 2 months without a fever.  If I stopped taking my antibiotics before I would have a fever within a day.  I have holes in my intestines that leak into my body and then create abscesses on the surface of my skin that swell and create so much pain I want to pass out, until they burst.  They heal over and the process starts all over again.  I smoke cannabis firstly because I have no appetite, it is hard to eat when everything you eat makes you hurt.  I then smoke cannabis so I can sleep at night when the pain is too severe.  Having had Crohn's disease for so long I have become a very grumpy person.  When I am so grumpy I am taking it out on my family, I smoke cannabis and it changes my whole attitude for the better.  
Lately I have been doing better than ever.  I am finally gaining weight, and my outlook on life is changing for the better.  I am able to attend church on a regular basis and I am able to play with my kids more.  I recently received my first payment from social security and things were looking up, we are actually finally able to pay our bills.  
Then two days ago I was pulled over by a forest ranger for speeding - no big deal, right?  Wrong.  As I pulled my drivers liscense out of my wallet the forest ranger noticed my medical cards and asked me for them.  Then he searched my car and found about 3 grams of cannabis and my pipe.  He didn't find ten ounces a scale and numerous baggies, no, he found my personal stash for when I get stuck somewhere and I am in need of medicine.  He wrote me a ticket for possession of a controlled substance, scanned my medical cards into his computer (I guess for later use when they decide to raid my house) and now I have to appear in federal court and pay a 525 dollar fine.  I was not affecting anybody else, I was not taking it to a school house to peddle to innocent children.  

Cannabis has done for me more than all the doctors I have seen and I have seen a lot of doctors.  This is what I get for wanting to be well?  

Our government is so wraped up in drug crimes that they can't see the answer to many ailments.  

Some of the medications I have taken:
I took vicodin which made me so angry I almost committed suicide.
I took Flagyl which made me so sick to my stomach I was losing five pounds a week.
I took Cipro which gave me Psoriasis.
I took numerous other drugs and all gave me more side effects than help.
The next step the doctors wanted to take was to put me on Remicade and Imuran both of which can cause cancer and both are immunosuppresive which would make me susceptible to virtually everything.

These drugs should be off the market.  

I know who should be raided.

THE DRUG COMPANIES!!


----------



## dmack

Thats very inspiring my friend. We will all come out of this soon enough. Theyll have there tails between there legs too. Its wrong what they have been doing to marijuana smokers and growers. How many deaths have occured due to pot. Last time i heard it was 0.


----------



## reefer rebel

Cheers to you my friend,the law enforcement in this country have their priorities totally screwed up.I suffer from chronic back pain and arthritis I have taken just about every pain medication there is and they either didnt help or the side affects were worse than the pain itself, but I can smoke a little pot,it eases the pain and relaxes me to where I can have some  peace and comfort and guess what, no unpleasent side affects.
Would someone pleae correct me if I am wrong,but does it not say in the Bill of Rights that we as USA citizens have the right to life,liberty and the pursuit of happiness,would someone please tell me how one can be in constant severe pain and still be happy,by the government refusing to legalize marijuana for medical use they are denying us of our constitutional rights.The ever increasing crystal meth problem is a far more important problem to be worying about than some guy growing a little pot to help his wife get over the sickness of chemo or to help his chronic pain.Please lawmen lets fight the battle thats killing not healing, marijuana is far less harmful than alcohol and I have never heard of anyone overdosing on pot.Just remember Officer it could be your wife laying there suffering,what would u do,u would do whatever u had to to ease the suffering and dont tell me u wouldnt.I know u guys and gals are just doing ur job,but u could look the other way,I hope u bust every sob out there makin and sellin crystal meth and crack and all the other REAL dangerous drugs.
Lets legalize marijuana so that the husband or wife or whoever doesnt have to worry about going to jail just for growing or posessing it simply because they love the person and wants to help ease their pain an suffering.I will continue to grow marijuana for my personal use,I dont sell it but I admire those of u out there who are growing it to help other people,if thats what our law enforcement calls a criminal then I would be proud to be called one.
So far I have talked only about the medical use of pot,but even if it is just used to catch a buzz where is the harm,is alcohol not legal ?Yes it is,is it more harmful to your body than marijuana ?YES IT IS,much more harmful,has anyone here ever woke up with a toilet hugging hangover from smokin to much pot?I doubt,maybe a headache but thats it.
We all know why marijuana isnt legal,because our government cant come up with a way for them to get rich on it since it can be grown most anywhere,if they could make money on it it would be legal tomorow.
Now that I have ranted and raved about the issue I think its time to smoke a big un,thanks


----------



## reefer rebel

God bless u brother,believe it or not a person can be a christian and still smoke pot,the lord that u and I serve would never want u to suffer when there is help,I dont know of any scripture in the bible about the evils of smoking pot but there r several scriptures about the evils of alcohol,but its legal.I wonder what our government officials would do if they or a loved one came down sick and marijuana would give them relief,we know what they would do,yet we face jail time just for trying to get relief from pain,it *****


----------



## trillions of atoms

hello mr law enforcement:


ive got a story for you too.

my name is **** **** ****** ****** and i have a problem. beside you busting me for posession when i was young and discovering the benifit i was upon. it,.... me, the same guy that had led effort to feed the poor, the same gentleman that served time volenteering time at the local ministry to feed hungry families, young and old. im that same kid you busted so many yrs ago for simple possesion, the one you led away in cuffs denying my right to my rights. yes im that guy that spent his thanksgiving time to lead in efforts to feed the homeless....the one who donated the shirt off his back, his last five dollars so kids could eat. im the guy who got plowed into at over 50 mph sitting at a dead stop suffering injury beyond belief- the pain doesnt matter. what does is i ve tried to help the "needie" beyond what you call "pain". the same cat that pays your salary, the one that bought your new patrol car....yah im the guy that puts gas in it. no i dont collect SS, disiabilities, no i dont even ask for healthcare- but i pay for the minorities.

what do i ask?

only to stop my hunger...to hide from something so illigitimate so illconcieved to the greater good.

yes im talking about prohibition of cannibis.

whyy?

why do you hate? i know you dont...i know its because money. do you not make enough for your judge to ride around in a rolls? do i not make and pay enough to pave the road leading up only to your house and not the entire road where the pothole is ive been bitching about for 7 yrs close to mine?

of course i dont, because i dont make you money more than 7 X over. i dont push and pull your contributers....i dont make the laws.no.



 im just the guy paving your road...up to your house ...and no further.


are you happy?









hick this thread brought me many pains....yrs ago...and it still does.....today.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Mr. Law Enforcement, I adhere to the old saying "no victim, no crime". 

I don't hurt anybody, steal from anybody. Nobodies lives are affected negatively in any way because of the lifestyle I choose. My partner is bi polar. She suffers from soaring highs and plummeting lows. Marijuana helps her through this and helps her maintain a constant. Medications wrongly prescribed to her by the uncaring, money grabbing doctors have driven her close to suicide on a couple of occasions. I am helping her and in turn myself and my 7 year old son have more normal lives. Do you know how difficult it can be to live with somebody who suffers from this. Where is the victim ? I am no criminal !

Now let's look at it the other way. We are in fact the victims, victimised for growing plants that God put on this planet for our benefit. The government are the criminals. They imprison fathers, mothers, sons, daughters, the sick, carers of the sick. How many families and lives do they destroy ?They are ruthless in their pursuit for "justice".

They are in fact the criminals. This has been going on thousands of years now. Christ himself treated the ill with oils made from cannabis. He treated the sick, rubbing oils on the skin of epileptics and banishing the "evil spirits" that dwellt within them. He spread love and good will.

Why was he victimised, just as we are ? It's all about money and control. When I have a smoke I can sit on the bank of a river and watch in amazement at a leaf swirling downstream. I can sit penniless and appreciate the simple things in life, birds singing, children squealing outside with fun.

They do not want people who are happy with what they have, they want people to be unhappy, to be constantly wrapped up in the rat race and the desire for more. It is profitable for them.

I don't want the new shiny car. I have no interest in the big house. As long as we desire more we will never be happy. True happiness is when we learn to be happy with what we have. I see people out their with stacks of money, but they will never be happy because they "need" more. These are truly the poor people.

I don't care anymore, arrest me, nail me to a wooden cross if it makes you happy. I'm quite ready to meet my maker. Are you ?


----------



## Midnight Toker

Words cant describe that. Everything was more than right on and perfect. Very nice man! We are treated as criminals for no reason at all....helping the planet, ourselfs and others, and not buying public goverment tobacco or alchahol? Its silly....very silly. I dont get why its still not legalized....hopefully soon people will see how it will help society. Thanks for posting this man!


----------



## Firepower

i just made a post on how to speak up and then i read this, WOW!!!!!!:holysheep: 

Hick this is one your better posts so far and im glad to be on the same forum as your ideas. 

NOW WHAT? well we all feel righ there with Hick but by tomorrow life will be back to normal to most of the people that read this post and all those great words wasted. 
IMO little things like this letter is what can start a chain of events that can lead to greater things for uall MJ users.

So what do you do now??? well we could go back to our lifes and praise the next awedsome post that Hick writes or we can literally take upon yourself to pass this letter on to everyone around you.
I myself am going as far as to making this letter viewed by as many people in my local goverment and police officers. i have done work through my business for the local police department and have access to a good amount of emails for the police department, all it takes is one person to start talking about it and before you know it, BOOM, the letter is being talked about on the local news.
This is the kind of attention that the world needs to see, no one is telling you that is not safe or that it is, they are just crying for help and compassion from the rest of the world that has been believing this ridiculous lies forever.
So PLEASE if you have the chance to pass this letter on to some 1 some1 important in your community, PASS it on, send it to the local newspaper, send it to the TV stations, RADIO, post it next to your community mailbox, hell taping it to the door of city hall on Sunday night and call the news about a letter at city halls door that could change the world, anything, the point is for people to read this and come up with their own conclusions insted of the lies from our goverment.
well i ranted long enough and once again Hick Thank you for this letter.  :aok:


----------



## snuggles

Dear Mr. Law Enforcement,

You can never stop the weed...NEVER. Good luck and please continue to waste our money and systematically enforce immoral laws upon your fellow man. WE WILL NEVER GO AWAY.....in fact a lot of us consider it patriotic to stand up both legally and illegally to make things "right". Every single non violent marijuana offender is a prisoner of your "war". I hope all you LEO types can wake up and look at yourself in the mirror after you destroy families and lives with your immoral practices and immoral drug war. You are the problem not us, like I said good luck and play fair......



FREE THE WEED SOW THE SEED


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I am an office manager and owner of my own company. I am a husband and father to be. I am a God fearing person who does not have a record. I smoke cannabis because it helps with my arthritis in my knees and back, helps me relax when my life is going 100000 mph, and is much safer and effective than the pain killers I have used in the past. I am tired of looking over my shoulder for the little amount I grow for myself and myself alone. I grow because I refuse to look for it anymore and waste my hard earned money on schwag. I hurt noone and make no trouble in my life or anyone elses life. I also have a few friends in the police force that I am pretty sure you would know.

I would also like to mention that cannabis really does help with pain. When my back gives out muscle relaxers don't even help with the pain. My wife has to help me up and sometimes help me off the floor when it gives out while I am walking.


----------



## youngbud

Dr. Officers,

I am a young smoker.  I enjoy the laugh I get when your anti-smoking adds come on and you portray us young smokers as lazy, worthless, fat, unmotivated people who never move out of their parents' house.  I am college educated, and currently work at a daycare, and have worked at a church.  Among my smoking friends are a worship leader, a manager of a restaurant soon to be a gm, and a a man who works a white collar 9-5. I began smoking again because I've had a drinking problem, had to have a six pack in the morning to stop the shakes, one of my friends read in Switzerland they use marijuana as a medicine for alcoholics.  I haven't gotten drunk in over 6 months now.  I still drink occasionally but after one or two I'm done, just not interested.

I know what your thinking Officer, you just get high instead.  Well, your right.  But as an alcoholic I was a dysfunctional member of society.  I quit studying, quit attending classes, and eventually dropped out of school.  Did you read that! The legal substance I was using did more harm than this illegal medicine.  Since I've started smoking again I've felt happier, I've gotten back in shape, I've enrolled back in university in the fall semester, and I've read more books than I ever have in my life.

I am an upstanding citizen, I don't even speed, and I am SICK AND TIRED of being FORCED into the SEEDY WORLD OF ILLEGAL DRUGS because YOU GUYS REFUSE to recognize 30 YEARS of CREDIBLE MEDICAL RESEARCH.

To end this I don't have a problem with police officers, you're great, keep protecting us.  I have a problem with the pigs who push their unjust war on you and I.  I'm not even asking for all that much, just bring marijuana to being a prescription drug to be used medically.  That's all I ask. Full legalization with heavy regulation would be great though.

THE PROPAGANDA SPREAD BY THIS WAR IS OPINIONATED LIES!!!

Thomas Jefferson said these,
"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so."

"The spirit of resistance to government is so valuable on certain occasions that I wish it to be always kept alive."

These I will keep true until the day I die.


----------



## Mutt

Dear Officer,
I have written to you before....but I have something to say to YOU again. I wish you and your colleagues would respect the laws YOURSELVES that you SWORE to uphold. Speeding and disregard of YOUR OWN traffic laws is UNACCEPTABLE!!!! I can't begin to tell you how MANY times I see you guys travelling at high rates of speed without your warning lights on....or make a fast turn without turning on a signal light, or NOT OWNING UP when you were involved in an accident and facing the same judge with the same set of rules as the rest of us. Get rid of the blue line and admit your human too and CANNOT react to traffic situations ANY FASTER than the rest of us. I'm sick of seeing cops that act like criminals. and YES!!!! Excessive speeding in unsafe conditions without your warning lights on MAKES YOU A CRIMINAL!!!! I have been in many close calls because of you....and many others have been injured as a result to your fast driving. But the "citizen" is who is charged. Never the officer. I have a hard time beleiving that cops are infallable.
Do society a favor and respect your own laws. I will sight one example....I watched just yesterday an officer going AT LEAST 20 over through a work area WITHOUT warning lights or siren, then pull a left turn in front of me without signaling...people were working right on the side of the road and I had to slam my brakes!!!!
With contempt and loathing forever....
-Mutt


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Mutt said:
			
		

> Dear Officer,
> I have written to you before....but I have something to say to YOU again. I wish you and your colleagues would respect the laws YOURSELVES that you SWORE to uphold. Speeding and disregard of YOUR OWN traffic laws is UNACCEPTABLE!!!! I can't begin to tell you how MANY times I see you guys travelling at high rates of speed without your warning lights on....or make a fast turn without turning on a signal light, or NOT OWNING UP when you were involved in an accident and facing the same judge with the same set of rules as the rest of us. Get rid of the blue line and admit your human too and CANNOT react to traffic situations ANY FASTER than the rest of us. I'm sick of seeing cops that act like criminals. and YES!!!! Excessive speeding in unsafe conditions without your warning lights on MAKES YOU A CRIMINAL!!!! I have been in many close calls because of you....and many others have been injured as a result to your fast driving. But the "citizen" is who is charged. Never the officer. I have a hard time beleiving that cops are infallable.
> Do society a favor and respect your own laws. I will sight one example....I watched just yesterday an officer going AT LEAST 20 over through a work area WITHOUT warning lights or siren, then pull a left turn in front of me without signaling...people were working right on the side of the road and I had to slam my brakes!!!!
> With contempt and loathing forever....
> -Mutt



No doubt, I agree 100%. Don't forget however, speeding through town / ducking and dodging traffic / no warning lights / while talking on a cell phone!!! That one really steams my clams. Im not sure where you live, but where I live it is illegal for me to drive down any road with a cell phone to my ear.


----------



## HempMan

I am also a taxpaying, and contributing member of society. I'm a veteran...
I have served my country honorably and received a number of decorations while doing so. I have done some damned distasteful things in the service of my country, and they still wouldn't hesitate to lock me up for simply growing a plant.
 :holysheep:  That's just crazy!!!

I work in the field of secondary education. People who see me would never know I toke up. I don't advertize the fact that I do. I have too much to lose. It is sad... The fear of being persecuted / prosecuted over a simple plant that should be legal everywhere.

I grow for personal use. I don't deal. I don't steal. 
No one, not even me has been harmed in any way by the fact that I grow & smoke weed. What I decide to put into my own body is my business.

I also suffer from back pain. Most of the time my back feels ok, but then... without warning, I will just about drop to my knees in agony... My lower back will seize and I can't stand up. At times, I can barely manage a crawl. It is pure Hell trying to cough or sneeze... I'm sure that there are many in here that KNOW exactly what I'm talking about.

I've also had knee surgery, but I refuse to let anyone cut on my back. I do not trust doctors, or the toxic chemicals they want to put into our bodies. 

I manage my pain with a medicine that nature provided me. One that I can make for myself. One that I know will ease my pain, without harmful side effects, or the need to take secondary medications to relieve the problems that the first medication caused... :doh:
A medicine that will not destroy my liver, kidneys, or other vital organs. A medicine that won't cause me to have a stroke, heart attack, etc.


Although I do use it for pain control when the need arises... I'm primarily a recreational user. I smoke weed because I want to, and I like it. It relieves my stress and helps me to relax after a difficult day at work. It helps me to sleep at night & it also relieves my wife's migraines without turning her into a zombie like some of those prescription chemicals they've tried to give her in the past...

I know this has been posted in a lot of places before, but I'm going to put it up again... Enjoy the read Mr. LEO.




                                                                                                                   The Marijuana Conspiracy
 THE REAL REASON HEMP IS ILLEGAL
 by Doug Yurchey

 And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land.
 -- Ezekiel 34/29

 The real reason Cannabis has been outlawed has nothing to do with its effects on the mind and body.

MARIJUANA is DANGEROUS. 



Pot is NOT harmful to the human body or mind. Marijuana does NOT pose a threat to the general public. Marijuana is very much a danger to the oil companies, alcohol, tobacco industries and a large number of chemical corporations. Various big businesses, with plenty of dollars and influence, have suppressed the truth from the people.


 The truth is if marijuana was utilized for its vast array of commercial products, it would create an industrial atomic bomb! Entrepreneurs have not been educated on the product potential of pot. The super rich have conspired to spread misinformation about an extremely versatile plant that, if used properly, would ruin their companies.


 Where did the word 'marijuana' come from? In the mid 1930s, the M-word was created to tarnish the good image and phenomenal history of the hemp plant...as you will read. The facts cited here, with references, are generally verifiable in the Encyclopedia Britannica which was printed on hemp paper for 150 years:


 * All schoolbooks were made from hemp or flax paper until the 1880s; Hemp Paper Reconsidered, Jack Frazier, 1974.


 * It was LEGAL TO PAY TAXES WITH HEMP in America from 1631 until the early 1800s; LA Times, Aug. 12, 1981.


* REFUSING TO GROW HEMP in America during the 17th and 18th Centuries WAS AGAINST THE LAW! You could be jailed in Virginia for refusing to grow hemp from 1763 to 1769; Hemp in Colonial Virginia, G. M. Herdon.


* George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and other founding fathers GREW HEMP; Washington and Jefferson Diaries. Jefferson smuggled hemp seeds from China to France then to America.


 * Benjamin Franklin owned one of the first paper mills in America and it processed hemp. Also, the War of 1812 was fought over hemp. Napoleon wanted to cut off Moscow's export to England; Emperor Wears No Clothes, Jack Herer.


* For thousands of years, 90% of all ships' sails and rope were made from hemp. The word 'canvas' is Dutch for cannabis; Webster's New World Dictionary.


 * 80% of all textiles, fabrics, clothes, linen, drapes, bed sheets, etc. were made from hemp until the 1820s with the introduction of the cotton gin.


 * The first Bibles, maps, charts, Betsy Ross's flag, the first drafts of the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution were made from hemp; U.S. Government Archives.


 * The first crop grown in many states was hemp. 1850 was a peak year for Kentucky producing 40,000 tons. Hemp was the largest cash crop until the 20th Century; State Archives.


 * Oldest known records of hemp farming go back 5000 years in China, although hemp industrialization probably goes back to ancient Egypt.


 * Rembrants, Gainsboroughs, Van Goghs as well as most early canvas paintings were principally painted on hemp linen.


* In 1916, the U.S. Government predicted that by the 1940s all paper would come from hemp and that no more trees need to be cut down. Government studies report that 1 acre of hemp equals 4.1 acres of trees. Plans were in the works to implement such programs; Department of Agriculture


 * Quality paints and varnishes were made from hemp seed oil until 1937. 58,000 tons of hemp seeds were used in America for paint products in 1935; Sherman Williams Paint Co. testimony before Congress against the 1937 Marijuana Tax Act.


* Henry Ford's first Model-T was built to run on hemp gasoline and the CAR ITSELF WAS CONTRUCTED FROM HEMP! On his large estate, Ford was photographed among his hemp fields. The car, 'grown from the soil,' had hemp plastic panels whose impact strength was 10 times stronger than steel; Popular Mechanics, 1941.


 * Hemp called 'Billion Dollar Crop.' It was the first time a cash crop had a business potential to exceed a billion dollars; Popular Mechanics, Feb., 1938.


* Mechanical Engineering Magazine (Feb. 1938) published an article entitled 'The Most Profitable and Desirable Crop that Can be Grown.' It stated that if hemp was cultivated using 20th Century technology, it would be the single largest agricultural crop in the U.S. and the rest of the world.


 The following information comes directly from the United States Department of Agriculture's 1942 14-minute film encouraging and instructing 'patriotic American farmers' to grow 350,000 acres of hemp each year for the war effort:


'...(When) Grecian temples were new, hemp was already old in the service of mankind. For thousands of years, even then, this plant had been grown for cordage and cloth in China and elsewhere in the East. For centuries prior to about 1850, all the ships that sailed the western seas were rigged with hempen rope and sails. For the sailor, no less than the hangman, hemp was indispensable...

 ...Now with Philippine and East Indian sources of hemp in the hands of the Japanese...American hemp must meet the needs of our Army and Navy as well as of our industries...

 ...the Navy's rapidly dwindling reserves. When that is gone, American hemp will go on duty again; hemp for mooring ships; hemp for tow lines; hemp for tackle and gear; hemp for countless naval uses both on ship and shore. Just as in the days when Old Ironsides sailed the seas victorious with her hempen shrouds and hempen sails. Hemp for victory!'


 Certified proof from the Library of Congress; found by the research of Jack Herer, refuting claims of other government agencies that the 1942 USDA film 'Hemp for Victory' did not exist.


 Hemp cultivation and production do not harm the environment. The USDA Bulletin ..404 concluded that hemp produces 4 times as much pulp with at least 4 to 7 times less pollution. From Popular Mechanics, Feb. 1938:


 'It has a short growing season...It can be grown in any state...The long roots penetrate and break the soil to leave it in perfect condition for the next year's crop. The dense shock of leaves, 8 to 12 feet above the ground, chokes out weeds.
 ...hemp, this new crop can add immeasurably to American agriculture and industry.'


In the 1930s, innovations in farm machinery would have caused an industrial revolution when applied to hemp. This single resource could have created millions of new jobs generating thousands of quality products. Hemp, if not made illegal, would have brought America out of the Great Depression.


 William Randolph Hearst (Citizen Kane) and the Hearst Paper Manufacturing Division of Kimberly Clark owned vast acreage of timberlands. The Hearst Company supplied most paper products. Patty Hearst's grandfather, a destroyer of nature for his own personal profit, stood to lose billions because of hemp.

In 1937, Dupont patented the processes to make plastics from oil and coal. Dupont's Annual Report urged stockholders to invest in its new petrochemical division. Synthetics such as plastics, cellophane, celluloid, methanol, nylon, rayon, Dacron, etc., could now be made from oil. Natural hemp industrialization would have ruined over 80% of Dupont's business.



Continued on next post due to post size restrictions...


----------



## HempMan

THE CONSPIRACY

 Andrew Mellon became Hoover's Secretary of the Treasury and Dupont's primary investor. He appointed his future nephew-in-law, Harry J. Anslinger, to head the Federal Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs.


Secret meetings were held by these financial tycoons. Hemp was declared dangerous and a threat to their billion dollar enterprises. For their dynasties to remain intact, hemp had to go. These men took an obscure Mexican slang word: 'marihuana' and pushed it into the consciousness of America.



 MEDIA MANIPULATION

A media blitz of 'yellow journalism' raged in the late 1920s and 1930s. Hearst's newspapers ran stories emphasizing the horrors of marihuana. The menace of marihuana made headlines. Readers learned that it was responsible for everything from car accidents to loose morality.


Films like 'Reefer Madness' (1936), 'Marihuana: Assassin of Youth' (1935) and 'Marihuana: The Devil's Weed' (1936) were propaganda designed by these industrialists to create an enemy. Their purpose was to gain public support so that anti-marihuana laws could be passed.


 Examine the following quotes from 'The Burning Question' aka REEFER MADNESS:


 a violent narcotic.
 acts of shocking violence.
 incurable insanity.
 soul-destroying effects.
 under the influence of the drug he killed his entire family with an ax.
 more vicious, more deadly even than these soul-destroying drugs (heroin, cocaine) is the menace of marihuana!

Reefer Madness did not end with the usual 'the end.' The film concluded with these words plastered on the screen: TELL YOUR CHILDREN.


In the 1930s, people were very naive; even to the point of ignorance. The masses were like sheep waiting to be led by the few in power. They did not challenge authority. If the news was in print or on the radio, they believed it had to be true. They told their children and their children grew up to be the parents of the baby-boomers.


On April 14, 1937, the Prohibitive Marihuana Tax Law or the bill that outlawed hemp was directly brought to the House Ways and Means Committee. This committee is the only one that can introduce a bill to the House floor without it being debated by other committees. The Chairman of the Ways and Means, Robert Doughton, was a Dupont supporter. He insured that the bill would pass Congress.


Dr. James Woodward, a physician and attorney, testified too late on behalf of the American Medical Association. He told the committee that the reason the AMA had not denounced the Marihuana Tax Law sooner was that the Association had just discovered that marihuana was hemp.


Few people, at the time, realized that the deadly menace they had been reading about on Hearst's front pages was in fact passive hemp. The AMA understood cannabis to be a MEDICINE found in numerous healing products sold over the last hundred years.


In September of 1937, hemp became illegal. The most useful crop known became a drug and our planet has been suffering ever since.


Congress banned hemp because it was said to be the most violence-causing drug known. Anslinger, head of the Drug Commission for 31 years, promoted the idea that marihuana made users act extremely violent. In the 1950s, under the Communist threat of McCarthyism, Anslinger now said the exact opposite. Marijuana will pacify you so much that soldiers would not want to fight.


Today, our planet is in desperate trouble. Earth is suffocating as large tracts of rain forests disappear. Pollution, poisons and chemicals are killing people. These great problems could be reversed if we industrialized hemp. Natural biomass could provide all of the planet's energy needs that are currently supplied by fossil fuels. We have consumed 80f our oil and gas reserves. We need a renewable resource. Hemp could be the solution to soaring gas prices.





 THE WONDER PLANT

Hemp has a higher quality fiber than wood fiber. Far fewer caustic chemicals are required to make paper from hemp than from trees. Hemp paper does not turn yellow and is very durable. The plant grows quickly to maturity in a season where trees take a lifetime.




ALL PLASTIC PRODUCTS SHOULD BE MADE FROM HEMP SEED OIL. Hempen plastics are biodegradable! Over time, they would break down and not harm the environment. Oil-based plastics, the ones we are very familiar with, help ruin nature; they do not break down and will do great harm in the future. The process to produce the vast array of natural (hempen) plastics will not ruin the rivers as Dupont and other petrochemical companies have done. Ecology does not fit in with the plans of the Oil Industry and the political machine. Hemp products are safe and natural.


MEDICINES SHOULD BE MADE FROM HEMP. We should go back to the days when the AMA supported cannabis cures. 'Medical Marijuana' is given out legally to only a handful of people while the rest of us are forced into a system that relies on chemicals. Pot is only healthy for the human body.


WORLD HUNGER COULD END. A large variety of food products can be generated from hemp. The seeds contain one of the highest sources of protein in nature. ALSO: They have two essential fatty acids that clean your body of cholesterol. These essential fatty acids are not found anywhere else in nature! Consuming pot seeds is the best thing you could do for your body. Eat uncooked hemp seeds.


CLOTHES SHOULD BE MADE FROM HEMP. Hemp clothing is extremely strong and durable over time. You could hand clothing, made from pot, down to your grandchildren. Today, there are American companies that make hemp clothing; usually 50% hemp. Hemp fabrics should be everywhere. Instead, they are almost underground. Superior hemp products are not allowed to advertise on fascist television. Kentucky, once the top hemp producing state, made it ILLEGAL TO WEAR hemp clothing! Can you imagine being thrown into jail for wearing quality jeans?


The world is crazy...but that does not mean you have to join the insanity. Get together. Spread the news. Tell people, and that includes your children, the truth. Use hemp products. Eliminate the word 'marijuana.' Realize the history that created it. Make it politically incorrect to say or print the M-word. Fight against the propaganda (designed to favor the agenda of the super rich) and the bullshit. Hemp must be utilized in the future. We need a clean energy source to save our planet. INDUSTRIALIZE HEMP!

The liquor, tobacco and oil companies fund more than a million dollars a day to Partnership for a Drug-Free America and other similar agencies. We have all seen their commercials. Now, their motto is: It's more dangerous than we thought. Lies from the powerful corporations, that began with Hearst, are still alive and well today.

The brainwashing continues. Now, the commercials say: If you buy a joint, you contribute to murders and gang wars. The latest anti-pot commercials say: If you buy a joint...you are promoting TERRORISM! The new enemy (terrorism) has paved the road to brainwash you any way THEY see fit.

There is only one enemy; the friendly people you pay your taxes to; the war-makers and nature destroyers. With your funding, they are killing the world right in front of your eyes. HALF A MILLION DEATHS EACH YEAR ARE CAUSED BY TOBACCO. HALF A MILLION DEATHS EACH YEAR ARE CAUSED BY ALCOHOL. NO ONE HAS EVER, EVER DIED FROM SMOKING POT!! In the entire history of the human race, not one death can be attributed to cannabis. Our society has outlawed grass but condones the use of the KILLERS: TOBACCO and ALCOHOL. Hemp should be declassified and placed in DRUG stores to relieve stress. Hardening and constriction of the arteries are bad; but hemp usage actually enlarges the arteries...which is a healthy condition. We have been so conditioned to think that: Smoking is harmful. That is NOT the case for passive pot.

Ingesting THC, hemp's active agent, has a positive effect; relieving asthma and glaucoma. A joint tends to alleviate the nausea caused by chemotherapy. You are able to eat on hemp. This is a healthy state of being.

The stereotype for a pothead is similar to a drunk, bubble-brain. Yet, the truth is ones creative abilities can be enhanced under its influence. The perception of time slightly slows and one can become more sensitive. You can more appreciate all arts; be closer to nature and generally FEEL more under the influence of cannabis. It is, in fact, the exact opposite state of mind and body as the drunken state. You can be more aware with pot.

The pot plant is an ALIEN plant. There is physical evidence that cannabis is not like any other plant on this planet. One could conclude that it was brought here for the benefit of humanity. Hemp is the ONLY plant where the males appear one way and the females appear very different, physically! No one ever speaks of males and females in regard to the plant kingdom because plants do not show their sexes; except for cannabis. To determine what sex a certain, normal, Earthly plant is: You have to look internally, at its DNA. A male blade of grass (physically) looks exactly like a female blade of grass. The hemp plant has an intense sexuallity. Growers know to kill the males before they fertilize the females. Yes, folks...the most potent pot comes from 'horny females.'

The reason this amazing, very sophisticated, ET plant from the future is illegal has nothing to do with how it physically affects us..

 POT IS ILLEGAL BECAUSE BILLIONAIRES WANT TO REMAIN BILLIONAIRES!


----------



## snuggles

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No doubt, I agree 100%. Don't forget however, speeding through town / ducking and dodging traffic / no warning lights / while talking on a cell phone!!! That one really steams my clams. Im not sure where you live, but where I live it is illegal for me to drive down any road with a cell phone to my ear.



$100.00 fine right. I agree with Mutt and you guys, they think they are above the laws and/or that they make laws...it's a PITA.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

snuggles said:
			
		

> $100.00 fine right. I agree with Mutt and you guys, they think they are above the laws and/or that they make laws...it's a PITA.



Yep a $100.00 fine. I have a harder time driving and looking for deer than I do driving and talking on a cell phone. lol.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger

The only way to get MJ legalized is to DO SOMETHING. I send an email to my state representatives/governor every week. Hopefully someday they'll get sick of reading them.  I guess my point is that our "elected officials" are not going to wake up someday and decide to lauch a campaign on legalizing MJ, so it is our job to make it known that the people do not approve of spending our tax dollars on incarcerating happy MJ users. I'm a college student and MJ has in no way ruined my life like they portray in the media, if anything it has opened my eyes to how badly we are oppressed. I pretty much dedicate my time to trying to get a movement started and reform these ridiculous laws in a "free" country. I just hope eventually people stop being so quiet and scared and fight for what they believe in. http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3446#ezine


----------



## northernlights

This is prohibition at it's worst. The government has legalized drugs far more dangerous that marijuana. Take alcohol for example. More people have been killed by drunk drivers than by marijuana. Yet, alcohol consumption is still legal. The money spent by law enforcement on the war against marijuana could be better spent finding and arresting the real criminals. Marijuana use is on the rise. Marijuana prohibition obviously does not deter people from using it, it just makes more "criminals". Pot smokers really can't be called criminals because we are not hurting anyone. Humans have been smoking pot for thousands of years. We will continue to smoke it for thousands more.


----------



## wakebud77

Hick what you said at the beginning is what i have tried to make my life show. I may be young but i am working on trying to get the people out there help with a less toxic, less adictive medicine. Has anyone heard of SAFER(Safer Alternative For Enjoyable Recreation) It is a Denver Based Organization that is working to get Marijuana legalized. Any one out there should go to their website and check it out. It may be started in Colorado but they are trying to expand it to the entire country. I am a supporter and try to spread the word in my own area. But i hope the best to everyone out there and hopefully the LEO stays away from everyone too.


----------



## snuggles

Dear LEO,

Read a book think for yourself and stop being slaves to the almighty law makers. You are making them rich and powerful.

Oh and get a *real job* one where you don't harrass the people who pay you.


----------



## downtown

great read!


----------



## pot_smoker

I am a disabled veteran from the gulf war, a former volunteer firefighter, father of 4 and the 2 in school are honor roll students. I don't hurt anybody or steal from anybody. I grow in a closet in my basement for personal use only. 

If you found that you would take all the money from my family and/or put me in jail. Does that seem fair to you? Is it making the world a better place?


----------



## Dadgumit

To Whom It May Concern:

When in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands that have connected them with one another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the laws of nature and to nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to separation.

*WE HOLD THESE TRUTHS TO BE SELF EVIDENT:*

That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their creator with certain unalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness; that, to secure these rights[, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed; that when any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or abolish it, and to institue a new government, laying its foundation on the principles of, and organizing its powers in such form, as to them will seem most likely to effect their safety and hapiness.  Prudence, indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience has shown that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed.  But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object, eviinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security...

...In every stage of these oppressions we have petitioned for redress in the most humble terms; our repeated petitions have been answered only by repeated injury.  A prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.

The Declaration of Independence of the United States of America


----------



## Buddy_Williams

Un-flippin-believable!!! I can not begin to imagine how law enforcement can sleep at night, instead of trying to help society they proceed to stomp on the little guy. Oh yes, I forgot we're the ones who are lazy. 

Here is what cracks me up, I am 20 yr. old male who lives with hydrocephalus and cerebral palsy, and with that I attempted to take my own life on numberous occasions 35 operations (from brain aneurysm) later I am still kickin'....abuse from family members never made the situation any easier to deal with.....living with drunks, and having been told that I was a failure. C'mon, this is the last straw I never made myself known to the world, I have only existed....until now that is....I always wondered how I was the one considered dumb, or uneducated.....

Here I am trying to live life, and not only be existing in it. 

Oh, I almost forgot....did I mention I am the one who wrote this out, and yet I only have my eighth grade education...Something to make you think eh officer???

Food for thought. That's my .02

BW


----------



## Runbyhemp

Sounds like you're doing great Buddy. I have an 8 old year old son with cerebral palsy (right haemoplegia) 

He walks with a limp, and is unable to use his right hand properly. He wears a dynamic splint. Once a week his leg is cast in order to stretch the muscles on his leg. He has physio and speech therapy a couple of times a week. We give the little lad all the support he needs. Sorry to hear you didn't have the same support.

I take my hat off to you my friend :aok:


----------



## jeffca

tHEaNIMICnEEDLE said:
			
		

> great read,
> 
> Im a med user in Cali and this morning I have to wake up and find myself an attorney.
> 
> last month my medical bag with all my bud ( 1 gram at the time) and some parphenelia, including a scale, was taken from me in a search and seziure- me being suspicous because it was late at night and i was sitting in my car listening to music.
> well after being arrested for "intent to sell" and my stash taken out of my trunk, i was let out on 20,000 bail. The officer told me what i was being charged for and i asked if he was kidding, im a med user with a gram of bud and 38 bucks in my pocket, and he told me it "must have been a slow night" for buisness.
> I really think things need to change, I never have been arrested or had any run-ins with the law. I consider myself a good citizen, and this really shouldnt happen to good people.
> 
> Sigh, anyone know any good lawyers?


that sucks man, sorry to hear that. did you have a medical marijuana card?


----------



## andy52

hi,this is a very touching subject for me.i have smoked mj for most of my life,and i am 55 now.i lost my wife of 32yrs in apr.2005.to cancer.i tried to get her to smoke during the grueling yrs of pure hell of chemo.she lasted 7yrs doing this crap.her dr even told her to smoke it but not get caught.so she did and found the best pain treatment ever.god rest her sould.i myself am disabled after a fall,ironworker.after 14 spinal surgeries and mountains of prescribed narcotics,i found my old friend again,MJ.she is my solace when i am cringing in pain trying to roll a joint,knowing i will soon be better.so for all you protectors of freedom,leave us alone.i do not give my product to anyone,i do not sell it.i use it like a prescription drug.and its not a drug.god made it,so i will smoke it.i could go on forever on this,but nough said.god bless you all.


----------



## FlndrzFlash

Ya know, it ain't the police that make the laws. We need to get the politicos to do something. But they have balls tinier than a 42 day old hermie!!
I am hoping that as the baby boomers grow older, we have enough influence in the political realm to make the changes. JOIN NORML NOW!!!


----------



## northernlights

While the police do not make the laws, they do not need to act the way they do. Most of the acts of violence surrounding marijuana use are committed by police against mj users. Yes, we do need to change politicians minds, but the problem is the law enforcement officers are brainwashing them into thinking marijuana is bad. This is in spite of many studies conducted by medical professionals and researchers PROVING that marijuana is not dangerous.


----------



## papabeach1

I do feel him so hard its like a light in the tunnel and am I next?



			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> hi,this is a very touching subject for me.i have smoked mj for most of my life,and i am 55 now.i lost my wife of 32yrs in apr.2005.to cancer.i tried to get her to smoke during the grueling yrs of pure hell of chemo.she lasted 7yrs doing this crap.her dr even told her to smoke it but not get caught.so she did and found the best pain treatment ever.god rest her sould.i myself am disabled after a fall,ironworker.after 14 spinal surgeries and mountains of prescribed narcotics,i found my old friend again,MJ.she is my solace when i am cringing in pain trying to roll a joint,knowing i will soon be better.so for all you protectors of freedom,leave us alone.i do not give my product to anyone,i do not sell it.i use it like a prescription drug.and its not a drug.god made it,so i will smoke it.i could go on forever on this,but nough said.god bless you all.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123

Hick, Nice thread u started here, i'm loving this site more every day!!
"kick in the HEAD" (Elk)
Rotten


----------



## papabeach1

same here Im tired! of these craps of laws...even bad leos, I'm Deaf, manage to stay single, have 3 children, has felony charged (child abuse) I didnt hurt my sons at all, but after 4 years with lamest lawyer that think I did.. slapped me in jail and 2 years probation, then cant have a job cuz of this record and Im deaf  that look badder from your point of view... gosh, this pot made everything bearable for me to live by..im proud to say IM cool DAD, yall leos, please leave me alone.. I am shoulder to shoulder with Hick and others we will outgrow goverment's recommends for once and for all..change the law to avoid at all cost. good people in jail for just growing and blamed for intend to sell, sht man they didnt intend to sell just cuz they grew  omgosh


----------



## Blend No. 420

Hick, 
   I love your original post. I just printed it off (minus the donut part) and mailed it to the local news paper, city cops, campus cops, sheriff's office, the mayor, and the governors office. I would love to see what there reactions will be, if any at all.

  Just an FYI, if anyone else does this be sure to use gloves.


----------



## city

Thanks for the post HIck.
I too find this law to be Just plain Stupid.
I to have a stealth grow. My brother inlaw has Pancriatic cancer. Hurts for him to eat. gave him my old pipe. tried and true..lol. and started my grow. I hope that he will live a longer life. but i know he wont.. he is a great person some one  that i dont think my sister really deserves. he donates his time. Is a nurse and has been for 30 something years. now he has lost 70 lbs. the doc. gave him a # to call to get some home grown. i partook to see if it was anygood. just dried up dirt weed. so now he has what little i was able to grow. cant say that he's doing any better but at least he can eat with out the dirt weed cough..
I myself can make a gram last a month. i have passed every background test out there for my last 4 jobs. passed a poly for my UNlimited Bondability to show that I am good person(ever seen the inside of a vault that makes your dollar bills?)
I grew up helping the sherrif grow his outdoor grow. he diddnt know much about males and females just that it grew and ya picked it out.


----------



## dimebag420

i was one of the sraight a kids, i got busted for a joint in high school and my life changed drastically. i made a life decision along time ago to do what i know to be right and ignore any law or legal officer that doesnt allow me too.Love and my own sense of right and wrong govern my life. i am a vet of afghanistan, at 27 im raising three kids, i own my home and my car is paid for. I have a good job and am a manager at my office. i smoke daily to help ease pain and aid a restful sleep. After reading all the above posts i realize iam in great company here at the forum! Mad love and goodwill to all yall! ...and just as a side note if i ever get busted again ill got to court with a smile on my face and plead guilty to not obeying an illegal law!


----------



## aslan king

I apologize for not making you feel cool when we were kids. I did't notice you sitting by yourself or your retarded friends wishing that someday you would be cool like us. I at least didn't take your lunch money. Your sister, well... she was hot. Look at you now, all grown up. Don't have take **** anymore with that gun and badge. Be for real, after elementary school no one takes you serious till they need you. I am grow up too. hell, I want to play with you now that you are cool. Here's the game: you catch me, I will let you have the stuff and we call it even. This even better than the **** I wouldn't smoke with you school. 

PS- hows your sister?


----------



## northernlights

Dear LEO,
Please tell me who I have harmed by smoking a little weed? I haven't robbed anyone of what they have worked hard for. I cannot say as much for you. The only thing I am guilty of is defying the misguided beliefs of this countries leaders who will do anything to force those beliefs on us all. Isn't that a crime in itself? Why aren't you arresting these politicians for violating OUR rights and freedoms?


----------



## lbz81

very good job on the law article....half the cops out there are users themselves, if not the mighty weed, they're into the white.


----------



## Flyinghigh

Prostitution !! The San Francisco city is going to make Prostitution Legal and Decriminalize,  because there in S.F is getting tired of the jails being Sooo full of Hookers and now it going to be legal.. 

Can u get a disease from Smoking MJ ?  NO, But who knows..

But U can get a disease from a hooker like AIDS, Hep C, VD, Ect Ect and here they say MJ mess up the Brain Cells,


----------



## NorCalHal

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Prostitution !! The San Francisco city is going to make Prostitution Legal and Decriminalize, because there in S.F is getting tired of the jails being Sooo full of Hookers and now it going to be legal..
> 
> Can u get a disease from Smoking MJ ? NO, But who knows..
> 
> But U can get a disease from a hooker like AIDS, Hep C, VD, Ect Ect and here they say MJ mess up the Brain Cells,


 

Weed is pretty much legal in SF too. Weed,women and clam chowder, gotta love the city!


----------



## papabeach1

to any leos who are concerns and agree with us..  please get other job and resign yourself as a plain people like us..

you leos do not want to be next and get charged for wrongful arrests...  so why the hassle to do your jobs as stupid law enforcments if yall knew yall can get charged... which I can put yall in different kind of charges 

its like  you put me in that mess I am more than happy to put you leos in the mess too..  so   quit the job and forget it and love each other,  and have a great day..  can we.? ?? cat and mouse games don't go anywhere but leaves out big baddest criminals in the loose like (rapist, murders, child molest, all that)  they loosed.. and no room..  who u think you are? man..


----------



## DomsChron

*I'm not any less manly for saying that this made me cry.

Anyone who has a heart can see how completely messed up this world is.

This subject makes me sick, I'm just going to leave it at that I am done thinking about it.

I'm sorry about your little brother Hick, and if any officer were to arrest him I would have NO problem revealing my true identity to that officer to explain to him how completely heartless he is.*


----------



## yimmy capone

Hick my hat is off to you for that. Wow I am touched.


----------



## JBonez

Im a service manager for a reputable car company, live in the burbs, pay my taxes and have a beautiful wife that i wake up for every day. I dont believe in selling drugs, i dont promote reckless living, and generally just keep to myself. I refuse to take prescription drugs that have cost me hepatitis once before and i would do anything for anyone that needed help, but unfortunately i am an evil drug lord hell bent on growing his own supply in secret in order to prevent anti-economic values by not promoting the violent lifestyle led by a portion of drug dealers. I mean cmon, alcohol has taken so much from me already and i dont understand why. I wonder why i served my country sometimes, it doesnt align with me when i ask it to.


----------



## o K U S H o

Damn bro! Speaking the truth. That was an amazing post!


----------



## JBonez

jmathews said:
			
		

> Yeah Guys Just Think Of The Arresting Officers That Go Home And Fire Up. When A Few Hours Earlier They Where At Your House Or A Cannibis Users House Harrasing, Arresting, And Siezing There Property. I Say ______ They Are Just A Bunch Of Hippacritical Liers. Yea Everyone Has To Work To Pay Bills And Provide For Thier Family, But For Me I Had Rather Pick Cans Up Off The Side Of The Road Than Be Labeled As A Piece Of ****. Because Thats Exactly What They Are( Meaning The Ones Who Arrest And Then Go Home And Participate In The Same Type Activity).


 
Please edit your post, profanity isnt a neccesity, check out the site rules.


----------



## JBonez

ninja edit, double posty.


----------



## dank.bud76

first time poster but wanted to add to this great thread

it's true, if you are in the folds of society, you can't help but to notice the people who smoke.  Moms, dads, teachers, clergy, doctors, lawyers, and of course a lot of less known professionals too like engineers, architects and so on.  It is sad that to plant a few of these seeds here constitutes a major felony and my wife and kids (unknowingly)and I could loose our house.  I have a small grow, personal use never sold a bit.  my friends think i get it from a coworker, but they all smoke it when they come over too.  and they get their own, and they are parents, professionals and otherwise law abiding citizens too.  if you say the "bad guys" get their money from drug trade, then instead of telling us to stop smoking pot, let us grow it.  i don't condone meth, crank crack or any of that crap and hope you guys throw them all in jail, but the herb?  come on man what do we gotta do to get it on the endangered species list or something.  this war on drugs is killing off a natural plant and throwing hard working, tax paying and good citizens in jail.  and is the world a better place for it?  i don't think so


----------



## Flyinghigh

Alcohol has ruined more lives then any MJ has ever Have..


----------



## northernlights

I have noticed that there are a large number of people who, although do not use Marijuana themselves, are in support of it.  The government is NOT acting in our best interest, nor are they listening to the majority. They keep forgetting their place.  If the majority of their citizens demand change, it is the governments job to make sure that change is implemented.  Surveys were conducted here in Canada as to whether marijuana should be legalized. More than 60% of Canadians said it should be. Yet, it remains illegal. The problem is that people forget that it is the citizens who have the power, not politicians.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

I too am tired of being in fear of arrest b/c phamr meds dont work but Cannabis does.  i have never been in trouble with the law but i spend over 7 yrs in jail seeing clients.  there are people in all sectors of society that closet smoke.  if everyone came out of the smoke closet then things would definitly change.

 Viper, so true.  there has to be hidden motives for a millionaire to take a low 6 fig job....hhmmmm

well, i guess i cant go into polotics until i become a multi-millionaire

SSH


----------



## White WidowMaker

I am 35 years old, started smoking marijuana at age 18 just for the fun of it.  I now also use it for neck/back/nerve injuries, anti-depressant, anti-nausea, anti-insomnia, and to keep from drinking very destructive alcohol.

In addition to the hundreds of ailments and illnesses that since then I have discovered it helps to cure or alleviate...

hXXp://www.rxmarijuana.com/comments_and_observations.htm

...I also believe that to purchase marijuana (and its derivatives like hash and hash oil) is to support criminal and terrorist elements like the Mexican Drug Cartel, The Columbian Drug Cartel, Al-Qaida, Hizbullah, Hamas, and in the past the likes of the Khmer Rouge, and of course the C.I.A.!

When we all grow our own, we are doing our own small part to fight crime and terrorism!


----------



## Sinisterhand

Did you know at one time the constitution of the United States protected your right to use drugs. It's true. Marijuana was outlawed because it was perceived only illegal immigrants involved in criminal activity used reefer. So making pot illegal meant getting rid of those undesirables. 
As for law enforcement, I loath them and believe they are a menace to society. I believe in personal accountability, personal responsibility, and that we should police ourselves. Do away with big government, no more judges and no more police. We have become nations of ninny&#8217;s and cry baby&#8217;s who want someone else to solve our problems.


----------



## White WidowMaker

Did you know that the drafters of the constitution GREW marijuana and were marijuana farmers?  Yes, George Washington, Thomas Jefferson.

It is not true the reason you mention for marijuana's outlaw.  It was outlawed in 1937 because of pressure from the Alcohol, Tobacco, and Pharmaceutical companies who wanted us to become addicted and in need of their man-made drugs (with exception of tobacco which is natural).  These drugs (+ cigarettes) allow them to profit, but marijuana anyone can grow and smoke and this they did not want to allow to continue anymore!

The propaganda against immigrant criminals only began AFTER they decided to outlaw it and keep it outlawed.



			
				Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> Did you know at one time the constitution of the United States protected your right to use drugs. It's true. Marijuana was outlawed because it was perceived only illegal immigrants involved in criminal activity used reefer. So making pot illegal meant getting rid of those undesirables.
> As for law enforcement, I loath them and believe they are a menace to society. I believe in personal accountability, personal responsibility, and that we should police ourselves. Do away with big government, no more judges and no more police. We have become nations of ninnys and cry babys who want someone else to solve our problems.


----------



## farmer dave

AMEN brother....i agree..its time folks get real and I CAN not stand a hypocrited evil butthead...I have spoken
Farmer dave

oh and by thway....i was a cop...i have mind also and dont agree with certain laws

ok..let me get to the point..i live in the woods on my ranch and have a 6 year old timberwolf..he has cancer and is going thru chemo....it costs more than you can imagine..i grow and with the other drugs he is on it helps. Like I said..I was a cop...do notmake me out to be evil..I think everybody should do what they want...provided they dont hurt each other and respect each others rights. Farmer Dave...I have spoken again...feel better


----------



## farmer dave

I just want to give an update on my wolf..he is doing fine after his 3rd round of Chemo-therapy. and the medical plants are working to soothe his pain...I love this thread...and like talking to you.
Farmer Dave


----------



## Killuminati420

i have cancer. ive also been harrassed for the past 5 years about cannabis by the cops, i dont mind, they try to do their job. theyve been brainwashed for years on most things in their life. But seriously i see meth addicts/dealers and coke dealers everyday offering me to buy drugs, kinda like docters. i also hav ADHD and when i take the docters drugs, they make me feel like a drug addicted zombie. why not go bust a docter thats dealing those drugs you see on TV that want you to call a 800 number if youve been hurt by this drug. Seriously...get get a damned tweeker, not hard to find, u still get money to meet your "quotas"..


----------



## beginner1

*In the 1930's  WILLIAM RANDOLF HEARST ran a smear campain to make marijuana illegal to protect HIS INTEREST IN THE TIMBER INDUSTRY. Because HEMP was going to replace wood in the paper industry, because it was cheaper to make paper with hemp and the GOOD OLE BOY would have lost millions. Not because it was a dangerous drug, it is still an HERB. that has more medical use. Personally I have never seen any one go and kill some one after smoking, or eating it. Though since it is illegal you may get killed over having a large quanity to sell. ( I heard this on a cartoon):holysheep: *


----------



## kcoll

big pharma makes 2 much money .if every one could grow their own medicine the drug companies (and their share holder politicians like rumsfield and h.clinton)will lose out.cannabis is such a valuable plant ,medicaly,industrialy and recreationaly.hemp is also the only viable bio fule crop.i.e you get more energy from the fule than the energy used to produce it-unlike corn and other such ''green'' bio fules.


----------



## Reserection

Newbie poster here.  I, too, am sick and tired of having to look over my shoulder and hide whenever I want to smoke a spliff.  I'm sick and tired of paying $60.00 for an eighth of an ounce of a "black-market herb."  I dream of the day that I can walk the street and smoke a spliff, just like I can smoke a cigarette.  I dream of the day that I can walk into a liquor store and say, "I'd like a pack of Munchies brand pre-rolled please" and the clerk says, "That'll be $5.00."

Do I ever drive high?  No.
Do I ever go to work high?  No.
Do I ever toke while working?  No.
Do I ever smoke around kids?  No.
Do I stub my smoke when someone states it is making them uncomfortable?  Yes.

Where do you draw the line?  Should I stop wiping my behind because my fecal matter stinks?  Should I stop having sex because there's an off-chance that someone might hear me?  Should I not eat, because something had to die to become my food?

Read the small print, people.  You see "To Protect and to Serve".  I see "To Protect _property_ and to Serve _the wealthy_".


----------



## edsr

HICK You did a good job. You said it right.. you took the time and effort to write a clear message to those who criminalize us and say we are all potheads for smoking pot.. im 74 been smoking forty years at first for recreation and then for relaxation from a hi pressure job and now legally ca.certified for chronic pain .. Im tired of hiding  .....edsr


----------



## Thedopeman

This thread is a great idea.  The only problem is police aren't in it to help the people.  They are in it for the headrush they get when they get to kick in a grower's door, throw in a flash bang, and swing there semi auto rifles at the wife and children.

I remember a time when police were actually trained to "Serve and protect" but those days are gone.  I've seen the police shoot a man with third degree burns all over his body, because he refused to go lay in the dirt at the side of the road.

I've also seen video of six police officers rip a womans' clothes off in a jail cell.  They refused to give her anything to cover herself from the freezing air anyone who's been to jail knows about.  In both of the situations I've mentioned, the police were not even given a slap on the wrist. 

They no longer swear to "Serve and protect" that is now a motto.  That went out of style at the same time they stopped being "Peace officers" and started becoming "Law enforcement officers"

I personally was once pulled over by police for riding my bike at about 8:30 PM for not having a light.  When I refused to a search I was litterally SHOVED off the back of my bicycle, yanked up by the collar of my Tshirt, put in cuffs, and thrown in the back of a squad car (All of this happened on the sidewalk, in front of my job)  All I had on me was my wallet, and a $20 bill.  When they let me go all I got was a "Don't let me catch you doing anything"  I was ASTOUNDED.  Not even an apology?  They told me to leave before they decided to plant something on me.

They police no longer work for the citizens (Well, now adays they refer to us as civilians, or if there is an inceident, we are "Subjects") they are strictly here to create ticket revenue, and to keep the jail filled with non violent drug offenders.  If the war on drugs was over, millions of police would be laid off, and they just simply aren't going to have that.


This all works because the police refuse to police each other. They have what is dubbed the "Blue wall of silence"  Basically they refuse to punish other police at all.  Has anyone ever tried to go to a police station and file a complaint on an officer?  I strongly advise AGAINST this.  They are supposed to have a standard form to give you, but in most stations they will absolutely refuse to give it to you, because that would create a paper trail and a pattern would start to show.  They will question you about the situation, and will tell you it is an un-founded allegation.  I've tried it before, and they threatened to arrest me if I didn't leave the station right then.


----------



## Shakedowncat

That was beautiful Hick, brought tears to my eyes man!  you definately nailed it.......LEO needs to settle down and get with the program.....heady buds are here to stay!




			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to say anything, but...
> 
> This is it!
> Enough!
> I'm tired.
> Tired of having to hide.
> Tired of having to worry about you invading my private life and stealing all I own, and all my family owns, in the name of your so called War On Drugs.
> It's time for this damn foolishness to end. Right now...TODAY!!
> Over thirty years of scientific study, and still no credible evidence that cannabis is harmful. Oh, I know what your thinking...
> "But, all of the drug training films they showed us at the academy said pot was really bad for America."
> 
> Well, Kemosabe...
> You've been lied to.
> The lies have been told so often, and by so many, most people blindly accept the government propaganda as gospel.
> Let me set you straight.
> I know the negative image of the average cannabis user that the "media" puts out for Mr. and Mrs. Average American to swallow as the truth serves only to perpetuate the blind suppression of one of the most incredible medicinal resources known to man...
> But I'll let you in on a little secret...
> There is no real 'stereotype' you can affix to users of cannabis.
> I know it makes it easier to do your job thinking that we're all alike, but it is now time for you to face the facts, my misguided and underpaid friend.
> Ready?
> My Grandpappy used to say that a mind is a lot like a parachute...
> Neither one works worth a damn unless they're open...
> So set aside your prejudice for just a moment, and come with me...
> Let's meet some of the people you may be forced to arrest when you blindly follow orders that make no sense.
> 
> Say hello to my friend Jon R. Officer.
> Jon is the father of two little girls.
> Jon has a grow room in his basement.
> He grows a little cannabis because his wife is dying of cancer, and it gives her an appetite after her chemo sessions.
> He smokes a little now and then to relieve his severe migraine headaches.
> Jon's never even had a parking ticket!!
> He's the vice-principal of a local high school, and is a part-time firefighter.
> He lives in constant fear that someone will find out about his 'hobby'.
> As an informed, intelligent, reasoning man, Jon doesn't understand why cannabis is not yet legal for med. users.
> Over here is Steve W., Officer
> You know what's funny??
> Steve doesn't smoke cannabis at all!
> No...really!!!
> Everything he grows is sold for the cost of materials and labor to a private club that provides cannabis for people who are sick and in some cases, dying.
> Why does he do it?
> He lost his wife two years ago to AIDs.
> She got a transfusion that contained the virus when she was given blood after an auto accident.
> Steve's wife used to get her medicinal cannabis from the club...
> Until the old grower that had been providing the majority of their supply got arrested, lost his home, his cars, his money, and his freedom.
> Steve stepped in after his wife died because he feels some sense of compassion for people he'll never even meet.
> Boy if you guys bust him...
> He sure has it coming!!
> Say hi to Renee G. before she has to rush off to work.
> She has a really big court case this morning, and she's running late.
> Well...there she goes!
> You'd like Renee officer, she thinks you guys have one of the hardest, most thankless jobs out there.
> She thinks that if you spent as much time and energy on solving murders and rapes as you do on the War On Drugs, her job would be much easier.
> Oh, did I mention that Renee is a public defender?
> She grows a little cannabis to ease the pain from severe Arthritis.
> At 34, her hands look like they belong to her 79 yr. old grandmother.....
> The cannabis makes it much more bearable on the days she can't even button her blouse. The cannabis works far better than all of the 'legal' drugs her doctor kept giving her.
> I suppose I could introduce you to the rest of my good friends, but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone.
> I respect your busy schedule.
> I'll be brief...
> The rest of the evil, lazy, shiftless stoners I know include: a Dentist, one of your fellow Officers, (bet you know a couple too...) a Nurse, a Restaurant Owner, a Rabbi, a Soccer Mom, a Small Business Owner, a Crane Operator, a Mailman, (oops, I mean 'Postal Worker') a Graphic Designer, and my youngest brother (who suffers from a rare and deadly disease; scleroderma.)
> 
> Well...
> There you have it my courageous crime-fighter...
> The whole mangy crew of lawbreakers.
> We've all had it with the War On Drugs.
> Millions of lives ruined...
> And for what??
> If you really want a war on drugs...
> Why not start with the two drugs that kill more Americans than all other drugs COMBINED!!
> Alcohol and Tobacco. Look at the statistics...
> the numbers don't lie.
> Hey, I know you have to earn a living too, but now you know the truth.
> The next cannabis grower or user you arrest may be one of my friends...
> So try and remember why you took that oath...
> Think back...Remember??
> To Protect And Serve!
> Remember??!!
> So ask yourselves...
> Who are you protecting or serving by jailing someone who has every moral, ethical, spiritual, and constitutional right to use an herbal alternative provided by our Creator to holistically treat their particular ailments?
> 
> If our lying politicians will not end this insanity, then maybe, just maybe...
> If you stop arresting people for availing themselves of their real and inalienable right to decide what they put into their bodies, or grow in the privacy of their homes, you can follow the advice of my friend the lawyer and concentrate on real criminals.
> I know you guys like to drop in here occasionally and see what we're up to, so feel free to print up a copy of this and give it to a friend. Break free from your strings, my little puppet, and use your time on the force to make a positive impact on our society by ignoring us cannabis growers and users.
> Go arrest that meth dealer over at the junior high school...
> You'll feel better about yourself.
> Shoot that rapist in the nuts...
> Club that mugger, drown some sick pedophile...
> Hell, throw a murderer from the top of a really tall building...
> Then go home and smoke a big, fat joint...
> You'll sleep like a baby. I promise.
> Who am I??
> Nobody special...
> A husband and father, a little league coach, a deacon in my church, and someone who smokes a little pot to make life just a little bit more bearable on the days my pain makes me want to take hostages...
> Don't you remember me???
> When you came to my door yesterday taking donations for the P.A.L. charity dinner, I bought four tickets.


----------



## admiral of the black

I am a 30 something own my own business, professional athlete, and a realtor.  I was injured playing football.  After 8 knee surgeries and a shoulder reconstruction I was addicted to opoids.  I was referred to a pain clinic after a few years of chronic pain.  I went into the clinic taking advil by the handfuls, and found out that my liver wasn't handling all the "over the counter pain meds"  so the the ******* million dollar answer was to start me on oxyxontin.  I will give you all the time line and doses of medication they had me on.  First visit left with 60 80mg oxycontins and 150 15mg oxycodone for a month.  After 3-4 months they thought it was a good idea to add alittle more... so they addded another 80mg oxy. to the grand total 90 80mg oxy's, 150 15mg oxy.  After about a year the meds didn't work and I probably had 2 bowl movments in a year.  So they thought it was a good idea to add a muscle relaxor, so soma was added, then benzos.  Then after that didn't work they decided to switch me to methadone.  This will alarm anyone that knows how strong the drug is...100mg a day to start and then to 200mg a day after a month!!!  Oh and I almost forgot, I was arrested 2 times for DUI during the time at the pain clinic.  One day I woke up and small voice told me that this was going to kill me or someone else.  I checked into a detox and their great idea was to start me on suboxone, an opoiate replacment drug that was just developed.  And to treat the depression due to my brain not being able to produce one of the main neuro-transmitters called OPOIDS because of the abuse of the perscription pad they gave me paxil and wellbutrin.  Seems harmless except for all the other med mixing and the fact they started me at 60mg and the recommended starting dose is 5-10mg.  I was an absolute mess, almost killed myself or God forbid others.  I then seeked out another Dr.. A NATUROPATH.  He couldn't believe that I was still alive after all the meds that the good old MD perscribed.  He simply asked if I had ever tried mj for the pain.  He wrote me a perscription to get me a medical card.  I found that one puff eleviated my pain 100% and that one puff still to this day works.  The only thing I want others to know is NEVER TRUST YOUR MD!!!  He is in the palm of the goverment and they all work together to keep america sick.  Lets face it without us being sick they would loose enough money to bankrupt the gov. overnight.  DEA/Goverment you almost killed me and **** you!!  How dare you call marijuana a drug, it has saved my life and no thanks to you!  Another fact 75% of all dr visits in america are due to stress related illiness, and what is their answer... you guessed "we'll treat the symptoms with psychotropics, don't worry you may never sleep ,****, and may become suicidal but don't worry.  Oh and make sure you don't take any marijuana because you may find that it works better and then were out of a job! Thanks for listening!


----------



## sfttailpaul

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am a husband and father as well. I run my own business and pay my taxes without a hitch or a *****. I smoke a bowl a night to help me sleep. My only other alternative is valium or something. Well anything that has addictive by it or permanent organ damage. I tend not to trust. Oh by the way I contribute $100/yr. for the widows of Officials killed in the line of duty(forgot the actual name, they ask I give). I do not even have a felony record. and not a speeding ticket in 7 yrs. Do my children a favor and leave us alone and bust that meth dealer poisoning the kids. We are not the ones peddling poison. (unlike my quack doctor that will give me what ever pill I ask for legally).



Thank you for your post "HICK". I know I'm 6 years late on this, but clearly an appreciative THANK YOU for one of the best posts I have ever read. You spent some serious time, thought and it was written to perfection. I was with you the entire read. You are making my day even after things have drastically changed regarding the MMJ community.


----------



## sfttailpaul

northernlights said:
			
		

> I have noticed that there are a large number of people who, although do not use Marijuana themselves, are in support of it.  The government is NOT acting in our best interest, nor are they listening to the majority. They keep forgetting their place.  If the majority of their citizens demand change, it is the governments job to make sure that change is implemented.  Surveys were conducted here in Canada as to whether marijuana should be legalized. More than 60% of Canadians said it should be.
> 2 cents worth update... California, USA 2012... >56% Americans agree too!
> Yet, it remains illegal. The problem is that people forget that it is the citizens who have the power, not politicians.



I understand I am a few years behind to this post, but it is a good topic and is changing, now more than ever. I just thought it might be interesting to see how topics have changed. If this is in-appropriate then I understand if it is removed due to age of post. Advanced apologies... 
If it is "OK" then on ward:
Yes indeed; but do we _*really*_ have power? How come Cannabis is still illegal? If we have this so-called power where is it? Why has it not been implemented? Clearly, 1/3 rd of these United States of Americans agree, as of 1/1/2012. I would call this the first step. The more seasoned Politicians, who are still in office (= power controllers), are clinging to an en-grained, almost brainwashed belief; almost religious as well, controls our lives but theirs too. Who wouldn't love that long-range job security and everything else that goes with it. ALSO the power that naturally follows and is easily easily held by persons of wealth (esp. the 1%-ers). These people are sending a message from the people, by the people and for the people. These Politicians will die off or retire to full pay with bonuses and perks attached, paid no taxes and continue to receive this perk that THEY voted for THEMSELVES, while people like me, who have been self-employed all my life of 59 years get no help from any form of any level of government. They government is way too busy being "politically correct" and appeasing the illegal workforce of big business and protecting the slave merchants like Tall Mart. I really believe that it is time for the dreams we had in the 60's and 70's or even the 80's and 90's, I am sure we all dreamed of a day when this wonderful plant would be legal, really great quality, almost free and   available to everyone equally.


----------



## powerplanter

That was a great read.


----------



## creativelady

I am 59 yrs old. Smoked weed most of my life on a regular basis (everyday) when I was younger. At the age of 36 I stopped smoking weed with no issues, and just recently took it up again in the last couple of yrs, as I found it helps me with my adult add, weed keeps me focused.  I have a harder time with trying to stop smoking cigarettes, then I every had with weed. Weed is not addicting, compared to cigarettes and alcohol, yet many people die yearly from cigs and alcohol, those are the drugs that should be illegal.


----------



## beginner1

I am not sure why anyone thinks I am a law enforcement agent. I am a 65 year old lady, with GLACOMA, MACULAR ADEMA, UVELITIS, ADN SARCOIDIOIS, ALL VERY PAINFULL, AND A MEDICAL MARIJUANA USER.                                                                                                            THANK YOU


----------



## Batman

What a manifest i'm in


----------



## David_willis

It's one hell of info man!!!! is it u r talking or got anything from thehighershop .Hmmmm..greatt..!!! :vap_smiley:


----------



## sbrooks

Hi guys!! I am equally tortured as you, but on going deeper I realized that, this has nothing to do the FDA,:watchplant: but the men who rule and govern them, yes the Govt.
they all know that Marijuana legalization is the way to get votes next time. So they ask our votes in the name of Marijuana.
And we happily hope so that we will get what we want, but then the congress does not allows to pass the bill, coz now the left also wants the same. Then after 5 years when a  new party comes to power it also does the same thing.
Asks votes from us and we again fall for the same thing. 
And the cycle keep on going.:bump: :confused2:


----------



## ugmjfarmer

Dear LEO-

You know me. You protect me. I am known well in my community. My opinion counts. I am a VIP at times, and that is when you protect me the best. I play your city festivals. I am on stage in front of lawyers, lobbyists and the who's who in town regularly. They know my name, They love my musical abilities.

I am not hiding. I am not telling you about my growing; because it is quasi-legal thanks to the voters of my state. I will attempt to play by the rules the my best ability. I do not sell to musician friends without cards, I supply dispensaries where the product is tracked in sale to each patient. I am playing the game RIGHT.,

Please LEO, if you have any questions or want to observe me; do so. I will encourage your knock and talk. I am not afraid anymore of anything except your department's over-reaction to a drug that is likely to be legal by 2017. When you took down the local 82 plant outdoor grow, nobody was hurt. No door was broken down. No denial of search was made. Please expect MORE cooperation from my family. We have nothing to hide. I will allow you in to count root-balls. I know cant keep enough finished product around to satisfy any violation of that law either. I'll even make you starbuck's coffee in a to-go plastic cup after you inspect the grow with my approval. I will unlock the door and lock it behind you; Keeping it legal. It will be keen. 

to paraphrase in four words.. "come at me sir."


----------



## DougieB

Hick said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but...
> 
> This is it!
> Enough!
> I'm tired.
> Tired of having to hide.
> Tired of having to worry about you invading my private life and stealing all I own, and all my family owns, in the name of your so called War On Drugs.
> It's time for this damn foolishness to end. Right now...TODAY!!
> Over thirty years of scientific study, and still no credible evidence that cannabis is harmful. Oh, I know what your thinking...
> "But, all of the drug training films they showed us at the academy said pot was really bad for America."
> 
> Well, Kemosabe...
> You've been lied to.
> The lies have been told so often, and by so many, most people blindly accept the government propaganda as gospel.
> Let me set you straight.
> I know the negative image of the average cannabis user that the "media" puts out for Mr. and Mrs. Average American to swallow as the truth serves only to perpetuate the blind suppression of one of the most incredible medicinal resources known to man...
> But I'll let you in on a little secret...
> There is no real 'stereotype' you can affix to users of cannabis.
> I know it makes it easier to do your job thinking that we're all alike, but it is now time for you to face the facts, my misguided and underpaid friend.
> Ready?
> My Grandpappy used to say that a mind is a lot like a parachute...
> Neither one works worth a damn unless they're open...
> So set aside your prejudice for just a moment, and come with me...
> Let's meet some of the people you may be forced to arrest when you blindly follow orders that make no sense.
> 
> Say hello to my friend Jon R. Officer.
> Jon is the father of two little girls.
> Jon has a grow room in his basement.
> He grows a little cannabis because his wife is dying of cancer, and it gives her an appetite after her chemo sessions.
> He smokes a little now and then to relieve his severe migraine headaches.
> Jon's never even had a parking ticket!!
> He's the vice-principal of a local high school, and is a part-time firefighter.
> He lives in constant fear that someone will find out about his 'hobby'.
> As an informed, intelligent, reasoning man, Jon doesn't understand why cannabis is not yet legal for med. users.
> Over here is Steve W., Officer
> You know what's funny??
> Steve doesn't smoke cannabis at all!
> No...really!!!
> Everything he grows is sold for the cost of materials and labor to a private club that provides cannabis for people who are sick and in some cases, dying.
> Why does he do it?
> He lost his wife two years ago to AIDs.
> She got a transfusion that contained the virus when she was given blood after an auto accident.
> Steve's wife used to get her medicinal cannabis from the club...
> Until the old grower that had been providing the majority of their supply got arrested, lost his home, his cars, his money, and his freedom.
> Steve stepped in after his wife died because he feels some sense of compassion for people he'll never even meet.
> Boy if you guys bust him...
> He sure has it coming!!
> Say hi to Renee G. before she has to rush off to work.
> She has a really big court case this morning, and she's running late.
> Well...there she goes!
> You'd like Renee officer, she thinks you guys have one of the hardest, most thankless jobs out there.
> She thinks that if you spent as much time and energy on solving murders and rapes as you do on the War On Drugs, her job would be much easier.
> Oh, did I mention that Renee is a public defender?
> She grows a little cannabis to ease the pain from severe Arthritis.
> At 34, her hands look like they belong to her 79 yr. old grandmother.....
> The cannabis makes it much more bearable on the days she can't even button her blouse. The cannabis works far better than all of the 'legal' drugs her doctor kept giving her.
> I suppose I could introduce you to the rest of my good friends, but I know you want to get to the local Dunkin' Donut before all the creme-filled doughnuts are gone.
> I respect your busy schedule.
> I'll be brief...
> The rest of the evil, lazy, shiftless stoners I know include: a Dentist, one of your fellow Officers, (bet you know a couple too...) a Nurse, a Restaurant Owner, a Rabbi, a Soccer Mom, a Small Business Owner, a Crane Operator, a Mailman, (oops, I mean 'Postal Worker') a Graphic Designer, and my youngest brother (who suffers from a rare and deadly disease; scleroderma.)
> 
> Well...
> There you have it my courageous crime-fighter...
> The whole mangy crew of lawbreakers.
> We've all had it with the War On Drugs.
> Millions of lives ruined...
> And for what??
> If you really want a war on drugs...
> Why not start with the two drugs that kill more Americans than all other drugs COMBINED!!
> Alcohol and Tobacco. Look at the statistics...
> the numbers don't lie.
> Hey, I know you have to earn a living too, but now you know the truth.
> The next cannabis grower or user you arrest may be one of my friends...
> So try and remember why you took that oath...
> Think back...Remember??
> To Protect And Serve!
> Remember??!!
> So ask yourselves...
> Who are you protecting or serving by jailing someone who has every moral, ethical, spiritual, and constitutional right to use an herbal alternative provided by our Creator to holistically treat their particular ailments?
> 
> If our lying politicians will not end this insanity, then maybe, just maybe...
> If you stop arresting people for availing themselves of their real and inalienable right to decide what they put into their bodies, or grow in the privacy of their homes, you can follow the advice of my friend the lawyer and concentrate on real criminals.
> I know you guys like to drop in here occasionally and see what we're up to, so feel free to print up a copy of this and give it to a friend. Break free from your strings, my little puppet, and use your time on the force to make a positive impact on our society by ignoring us cannabis growers and users.
> Go arrest that meth dealer over at the junior high school...
> You'll feel better about yourself.
> Shoot that rapist in the nuts...
> Club that mugger, drown some sick pedophile...
> ****, throw a murderer from the top of a really tall building...
> Then go home and smoke a big, fat joint...
> You'll sleep like a baby. I promise.
> Who am I??
> Nobody special...
> A husband and father, a little league coach, a deacon in my church, and someone who smokes a little pot to make life just a little bit more bearable on the days my pain makes me want to take hostages...
> Don't you remember me???
> When you came to my door yesterday taking donations for the P.A.L. charity dinner, I bought four tickets.


You are correct. Just remember that alcohol causes more death, more violent behavior, more family destruction, illness, disease. But you can buy it at a gas station and there’s commercials for it on tv. So if the lawmen are judging cannabis and turning a blind eye to alcohol, then you don’t need to worry about them judging you. There’s plenty of law enforcement officials, police, lawyers, jailers, and so one who moderately and reasonably consume marijuana. So don’t worry about being judged. Be you. Be nice. Be happy.


----------



## pute

Sorry Doug, he can't ar you.  Hick hasn't been on here in years. Last post on this thread was 2016.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hick was a prick.


----------



## bigsur51

sfttailpaul said:


> I understand I am a few years behind to this post, but it is a good topic and is changing, now more than ever. I just thought it might be interesting to see how topics have changed. If this is in-appropriate then I understand if it is removed due to age of post. Advanced apologies...
> If it is "OK" then on ward:
> Yes indeed; but do we _*really*_ have power? How come Cannabis is still illegal? If we have this so-called power where is it? Why has it not been implemented? Clearly, 1/3 rd of these United States of Americans agree, as of 1/1/2012. I would call this the first step. The more seasoned Politicians, who are still in office (= power controllers), are clinging to an en-grained, almost brainwashed belief; almost religious as well, controls our lives but theirs too. Who wouldn't love that long-range job security and everything else that goes with it. ALSO the power that naturally follows and is easily easily held by persons of wealth (esp. the 1%-ers). These people are sending a message from the people, by the people and for the people. These Politicians will die off or retire to full pay with bonuses and perks attached, paid no taxes and continue to receive this perk that THEY voted for THEMSELVES, while people like me, who have been self-employed all my life of 59 years get no help from any form of any level of government. They government is way too busy being "politically correct" and appeasing the illegal workforce of big business and protecting the slave merchants like Tall Mart. I really believe that it is time for the dreams we had in the 60's and 70's or even the 80's and 90's, I am sure we all dreamed of a day when this wonderful plant would be legal, really great quality, almost free and   available to everyone equally.





my my , how things have changed in 10 years eh


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,all the assholes left because of us fking deplorables. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute

Legalize rather that criminalize. I am glad to see and support the local Police. Fk the Department of Justice and the FBI. Controlled by dirty politics.


----------

